# Your Most Regretted Game Purchase



## tedman

Thought this might be interesting idea...

*Which games do you regret buying?*

Which games made you squirm when you realised you spent $50+ on a turd?

Mine was Star Trek Online. So much potential and I'm a huge fan of ST, but this game was horribly boring. Not only did I spend on the game itself, I also had to pay for a subscription.


----------



## taintedmind

RIFT... my god. Played the trail and was like "yay!", bought the full game and am now like "eww!". Wish I'd put that money on something more useful. Also Avatar (the game)... spent about 2 years now regretting that purchase.

(Also as a little extra: I regret spending 2700 euros on wow. -.-)


----------



## ydna666

Alien Vs Predator on 360


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;13769317*
> 
> (Also as a little extra: I regret spending 2700 euros on wow. -.-)










How did you manage that?


----------



## Qyuraja

Too Human, that game was awful.


----------



## XxG3nexX

Its a tie between crysis 2 and black ops. Those two games made me stop buying games on release day. I'm happy I learned my lesson if I hadn't I would have been stuck with another bad game. *insert brink joke here*


----------



## Aeru

Black Ops for me.

I don't regret buying Crysis 2 at all.


----------



## smorg

Portal 1... Paid £10 for a game I completed in under 2 hours!

thats £5 an hour!

pretty annoying!


----------



## Blameless

Kasumi Ninja ($10) - Atari Jaguar

Battlespire ($50) - PC


----------



## taintedmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13769332*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage that?


'twas quite simple really.

* Normal edition of the game and then upgrade to collector's edition.
* Blizzard store pets, mounts etc etc.
* 5 years of subscription.
* Gender, Faction, Race, server changes (lost track of how many of those).
* Recruiting myself for the RAF-mounts.

I am so ashamed of myself. That game is a virus! Avoid it like the plague!


----------



## 95329

I usually buy my games dirt cheap from Steam. I usually end up spending 5€ buing five games and then I just play one of those games but meh, I don't regret. For example I bought Unreal deal from Steam about a year ago. I have played only the first Unreal through and some Unreal Tournament too but mostly just Unreal. So if I regretted some purchase it would be buying (dirt cheap) packs when I could've just gotten the game for two or three euros less. So nothing to regret here really


----------



## Daegameth

Far Cry 2.

Still have nightmares.


----------



## linkin93

Toss up between Crysis 2 or Sniper Ghost Warrior.


----------



## Damarious25

Red Dead Redemption for xbox...


----------



## Jacka

Most disappointing game is Far Cry 2. I don't regret buying it though.


----------



## PowerTrip

Kill Zone 2, PS3 $60 (Horrible gamepad control)

Sold it to a Co-Worker for $40 five days after I purchased it.
He hated it too and sold it to Gamestop a week later.


----------



## Alatar

CoD Black ops
Star trek legacy

I think that's it. Umm well dragon age 1 but I got that from a huge sale for like 10€ so I'm not complaining.


----------



## aerieth

Resonance of fate.

And I paid full price too.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666;13769328*
> Alien Vs Predator on 360


I think it was good on PC, but too short.

For me it was Nail'd


----------



## Kentan900

Dragon Age II was the worst for me.

I loved the first game but the second one was a rushed game with re-used dungeons and quest's.

I can smell EA...


----------



## thisispatrick

Aion... .-.


----------



## chasefrench

king kong, knew it was bad only did it for the points, still want those hours of my life back


----------



## Thewaster

Painkiller: Resurrection by far. Thank God it was bundled with Painkiller Black Edition for free, at least some of my money didn't go down the drain.
Really, I didn't regret buying games I'm yet to launch for the first time half as much as I regretted Painkiller: Resurrection...

BTW: I actually liked Far Cry 2 a lot, came back to it numerous times albeit never finished the game.


----------



## morphus1

-BLOPS
-Homefront
= WASTE OF MY FRICKEN LIFE


----------



## townending

crysis wars


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Got Operation Flashpoint Red river the other day to try it out. Terrible game!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I can't really pick one game that covers all genres, but if I had to pick one from a single genre... it would RPGs.

Oddly, the game I probably most regret buying isn't a "bad" game... it's just that a) I've played it so many times, and each time finish it with a "Why isn't there *moooore*?" and b) I compare everything else to it, and 99% of things fall short.

That game is Final Fantasy VI.

Yes, the last of the 2D Final Fantasy games.

...

PC exclusive would have to be Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun. Couldn't stand that game.


----------



## jellis142

Elf Bowling: Hawaiian Vacation.


----------



## Hawk777th

MW2, BLOPS, STO! Worst recent ones. Im sure there are more I have blocked from my memory lol!


----------



## NrGx

Far Cry 2 because of its badness.

World of Warcraft because I didn't chase girls in college.


----------



## Artikbot

COD MW2.

64€ down the drain.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666;13769328*
> Alien Vs Predator on 360


Alien Vs Predator on PC


----------



## [-Snake-]

Modern Warfare 2. If I knew beforehand that this shooter was completely dependent on killstreaks/perks for winning matches, I wouldn't have touched it with a 10-foot pole...And I wouldn't have wasted $65.


----------



## Kerian

Black ops, Crysis 2, Velvet Assassin (still dunno why I bought that :x)

Lesson learned : Never buy a game before its release and wait for reviews and bugs !


----------



## Paradox me

Borderlands
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2 (fool me twice..)


----------



## Scrappy

Borderlands, total waste of money.
I would regret Sniper: Ghost warrior but it gave me meh fun and was only $5


----------



## lonnie5000

*Bioshock.* I hated this game. I hated the game play, the graphics, I hated it completely. I hate the fact that I paid almost 30 bucks for it. Complete waste of money. Hate, hate, hate, hate, hate.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000;13769546*
> *Bioshock.* I hated this game. I hated the game play, the graphics, I hated it completely. I hate the fact that I paid almost 30 bucks for it. Complete waste of money. Hate, hate, hate, hate, hate.


I Demod and hated that one


----------



## Darkcyde

Command & Conquer 4


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000;13769546*
> *Bioshock.* I hated this game. I hated the game play, the graphics, I hated it completely. I hate the fact that I paid almost 30 bucks for it. Complete waste of money. Hate, hate, hate, hate, hate.


Wow, someone else who hated Bioshock? I'm BioSHOCKED. I thought I was the only human on this planet that despised the game. Didn't pay a penny for it though.


----------



## DoctorNick

Crysis 2 and I bougt Frontlines: Fuel of War:doh:









Edit: Also Batman: Arkhum Asylum.. What a bad game!!!

Edit: CHAOS REIGNS!


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick;13769577*
> Crysis 2 and I bougt Frontlines: Fuel of War:doh:


This ^ I had high hopes. But a game packed with this much fail, let alone 12GB WORTH OF FAIL, should be forever in the $5 bin.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;13769376*
> 'twas quite simple really.
> 
> * Normal edition of the game and then upgrade to collector's edition.
> * Blizzard store pets, mounts etc etc.
> * 5 years of subscription.
> * Gender, Faction, Race, server changes (lost track of how many of those).
> * Recruiting myself for the RAF-mounts.
> 
> I am so ashamed of myself. That game is a virus! Avoid it like the plague!


Its not the game, its your lack of self control. I have been playing for 4 years now, and i have had no issues that would make me consider the game a "plague".









Anyway my most recent regret would be DC Universe online. I was really excited for it, played it for a bout 10 hours and it died. Just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Bioshock 2. Liked the first, although I hated it at first. I gave up on the second one after the first hour. Playing as a big daddy was just clunky and the levels were just giant circles within themselves. The multiplayer was really very crappy as well.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksknight;13769595*
> Its not the game, its your lack of self control. I have been playing for 4 years now, and i have had no issues that would make me consider the game a "plague".


dude that game is insane it takes over your life.. i sware it has some kind of hypnotic powers that makes you some kind of nocturnal online mob killing farmer


----------



## DoctorNick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;13769591*
> This ^ I had high hopes. But a game packed with this much fail, let alone 12GB WORTH OF FAIL, should be forever in the $5 bin.


12Gb of fail couldn't be more true. Played that game for about 5 min then.. RAGE


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter;13769497*
> PC exclusive would have to be Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun. Couldn't stand that game.


I always felt like, if it had worked more than 25% of the time on my PC, Tiberian Sun would have been really enjoyable.

Never got to test that theory, though.

I don't know that I have a "#1 Worst Purchase!" but I sure have a greatest hits list:

Quest 64 (this symbolizes a shamefully long list of regrettable N64 games)
Dirge of Cerberus (I still don't understand how this one happened)
Tales of the Abyss (I don't care how many anime cut scenes you have, your crappy looking overworld map shouldn't stutter when I turn and move simultaneously)
Devil May Cry 3 (great game, I hear, I'm just terrible at it)
Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind (never could really get into it, traded it to a friend for Diablo II)
Unreal II (Not egregiously bad, just boring)
Unreal Tournament 2003 (Admittedly Bombing Run was fun, but Assault is still the best mode ever)
Unreal Tournament 3 (some cool vehicles and maps, but no Assault)

And anyone who said Portal 1 or 2 should be ashamed of themselves. It's a scientific fact that those who didn't like Portal are not entirely human, being composed of at least 25% Hater and 15% Hipster DNA.


----------



## InerTia*

Black ops, which my o'so awesome nickname for it will get me banned soooo. Waste of money..


----------



## Chris13002

Me being a huge Need for Speed fan, it was Need For Speed: Porsche Unleashed...
I was only 16 and wasted $60 on that game which was a lot for me...


----------



## Alex132

Black Ops


----------



## Alecthar

This would be a much shorter thread if the title were "Your Most Regretted Game Purchase That Wasn't Call of Duty-related"

Man, I remember when Call of Duty was just a really good game that shot a little life into an already stale WW2 shooter genre, as Medal of Honor was beginning to fade out.


----------



## Photograph

I have a few too from over the years:

Atari 2600 - Crossbow: Total crap, cant remember how much of my allowance I spent on it.

Super Nintendo - Bart's Nightmare ($90), annoying game with randomly picked impossible stages.

Nintendo 64 - Extreme G 2, aka XG2 ($80), the first one was awesome in every way, the sequel was a unplayable train wreck that crashed or locked up regularly.

Playstation 1 - RPG Maker, not as much fun as it sounds. Boring.

Playstation 2 - Manhunt, just not fun.

PC - UT 2003, a good game but it was bettered in every way a year later with the release of UT 2004. A game I still like playing.

Macintosh - Doom 2, my Mac was too old to play it properly so I had to play it at absolute minimum settings until i was able to go to college and get a "new" 180Mhz machine to play it on.


----------



## JFuss

Killzone 2.
$110 for a 5 hour game? Bugger that.
And probably the Painkiller and Fallout packs, $40 down the drain


----------



## FXTOi7

Moh.... Waste of cash!!!!


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13769623*
> dude that game is insane it takes over your life.. i sware it has some kind of hypnotic powers that makes you some kind of nocturnal online mob killing farmer


WoW is a well made game that plays on subliminal competiveness to keep you engaged. If you played alone, without friends or a guild you would never feel compelled to keep playing.

But if you do, then the thought of a weeks break is a no go because your friends will level more than you "Forcing" you to catch up. Or the constant threat of missing a raid and not getting you the loot you want. Because as we all know you could raid the same dungeon 10 times and never see the drop. But it might drop...hehe

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];13769564*
> Wow, someone else who hated Bioshock? I'm BioSHOCKED. I thought I was the only human on this planet that despised the game. Didn't pay a penny for it though.


I'm just playing through Bioshock again now. Never really got round to finishing it.

I love the atmosphere and environment. Mind you, I do love Art Deco stuff, so that kind of helps haha. The character models are a bit rubbish compared to similar titles.


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;13769376*
> 'twas quite simple really.
> 
> * Normal edition of the game and then upgrade to collector's edition.
> * Blizzard store pets, mounts etc etc.
> * 5 years of subscription.
> * Gender, Faction, Race, server changes (lost track of how many of those).
> * Recruiting myself for the RAF-mounts.
> 
> I am so ashamed of myself. That game is a virus! Avoid it like the plague!


I agree, but honestly, as a kid in 2005 the game offered a completely mindblowing experience. It lost its magic though, but it was honestly the best game I´ve ever played while it lasted. I don´t regret spending a fortune on it, but I really hate seeing my childhood being raped by bots, pugs, grinding points and the pay-to-win crap that is WotLK & Cataclysm. I´ve played on and off pretty much since the game started, but it was never the same after the ending of Classic WoW.

I regret buying Unreal Tournament III, not because it isn´t a good game (it is), but because I had played the demo to death prior to buying, and when the full version didn´t really offer much new stuff I raged.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;13769649*
> Me being a huge Need for Speed fan, it was Need For Speed: Porsche Unleashed...
> I was only 16 and wasted $60 on that game which was a lot for me...


I loved that game, but was like 8 years old, lol. Biggest waste of money is:

Black Ops, I was praying for change, didn't happen.
CoD MW2, Gave into clan pressure, I was on the boycott list.
NFS Shift 2, Ran terribly on my PC, 22 average FPS, unplayable.

Old School

Pikmin 2, no description needed it just sucked.


----------



## PARTON

GTAIV

-and-

That last wolfenstein they put out, forgot the name. Single player was fun, but I didn't do my homework and found out the multiplayer was based on an old game engine.


----------



## Outcasst

Definitely Brink.


----------



## Truambitionz

The Sims.

If I wanted to make a make believe doll house, I would've bought a Barbie doll playset.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;13769718*
> Definitely Brink.


Thanks to my GPU frying and having to spend money RMAing I wasn't able to get that game, so happy after reading some reviews.


----------



## taintedmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky;13769706*
> I agree, but honestly, as a kid in 2005 the game offered a completely mindblowing experience. It lost its magic though, but it was honestly the best game I´ve ever played while it lasted. I don´t regret spending a fortune on it, but I really hate seeing my childhood being raped by bots, pugs, grinding points and pay-to-win crap. I´ve played on and off pretty much since the game started, but it was never the same after the ending of Classic WoW.


WoW lost it all after TBC (in my opinion).

But, enough of that - I heard someone hate on Bioshock, the greatest game of all time. SHOW YOURSELF AND PREPARE TO PUT UP A FIGHT!!!! (







but honestly, how can you possibly hate on Bioshock? D


----------



## Tweak17emon

homefront
black ops
brink (its a fun game, i just dont play it)


----------



## snoball

MoH 2010, I don't even....it was soooo bad, played for 2 hours, $55 wasted.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

So much failure in this game. Repeat environment and disgusting graphics.


----------



## theSpacec0wboy

I would have to agree with far cry 2 and for me, fallout 3 (yea i kno GOTY woop de freaking doo) i thought those 2 games were just the pinnacle of crap


----------



## ntuason

Brink.


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13769736*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much failure in this game. Repeat environment and disgusting graphics.


I could write a book about how astonishingly overrated Halo and its sequels were/are. In fact, console FPS' in general get a lot of undeserved love. It's like the very existence of Xbox Live boosts every review by a couple dozen percentage points.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecthar;13769788*
> i could write a book about how astonishingly overrated halo and its sequels were/are. In fact, console fps' in general get a lot of undeserved love. It's like the very existence of xbox live boosts every review by a couple dozen percentage points.


qft


----------



## corky dorkelson

Black Ops by a mile.

Second would have to be NBA 2K9.


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;13769724*
> WoW lost it all after TBC (in my opinion).


TBC was alright, I´ll admit that. Everything went to hell after that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13769788*
> I could write a book about how astonishingly overrated Halo and its sequels were/are. In fact, console FPS' in general get a lot of undeserved love. It's like the very existence of Xbox Live boosts every review by a couple dozen percentage points.


I agree with this. ODST was a piece of garbage.


----------



## guyladouche

Republic Commando. Worst game ever...


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13769788*
> I could write a book about how astonishingly overrated Halo and its sequels were/are. In fact, console FPS' in general get a lot of undeserved love. It's like the very existence of Xbox Live boosts every review by a couple dozen percentage points.


Eh, Halo 1 & 2 were pretty good to me, however, Halo was the first FPS for me on the Xbox and the first game I could play on Live so that might have had something to do with it. CoD 4, to me, is the epitome that every FPS on a console should strive to be.


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13769846*
> Eh, Halo 1 & 2 were pretty good to me, however, Halo was the first FPS for me on the Xbox and the first game I could play on Live so that might have had something to do with it. CoD 4, to me, is the epitome that every FPS on a console should strive to be.


I'll call the phenomenon "console goggles" because (in my experience) Halo 1 single player consisted largely of a whole lot of repetitious environments and enemies. Slaughtering my way through hosts of aliens and space zombies has never been quite so boring. Halo 2 enlivened this somewhat with some new weapons and enemies, but largely the experience was the same, and most missions were entirely too long, consisting largely of boring filler fights in samey locations and "hunt the one remaining guy shooting at us to get the objective to switch and the game to continue" type situations.


----------



## Wabbit16

The new Wolfenstein, Command & Conquer 4, Far Cry 2, and Left4Dead 2 was pretty bad.


----------



## .Cerberus

Homefront, CSS was my best purchase - bought it in like 2006-7 and its still has an awesome community - so many people playing


----------



## 5outh

Final Fantasy XIV. Spent $70 on a package. :\ I spent 10 years playing XI on and off and thought they'd do *something* right, a bunch of friends and I were excited about the game and we all bought the collector's edition of the game. We all regretted it within the week. D:


----------



## KingofKings

Bfbc2. Being a huge mw2 fan all I kept hearing how bfbc2 is so much better and this and that, so I decided to give it a try so I log in and try to find where the enemy is hiding so I run around for 10 minutes on a map that's like 10 acres oh finally he show up, after half an hour I got like 3 frags ... I was like yeah ok ... /uninstall

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NITRO1250

Far Cry 2. However, given that it doesn't have a story, I would consider it more a free roam game and leave it at that. I'm on the fence still about it being a bad purchase for me...

Black Ops is another one, however the multiplayer is still good. Just the campaign is unrepeatable.


----------



## -iceblade^

Saint's Row II

$40 on release, and the chaps at Best Buy had to get it from the back. that should have been a clue


----------



## Greg0986

Terraria. Played it for a bit and got bored. Went straight back to Minecraft


----------



## Rian

This game.
My gawd.


----------



## skyline_king88

dragon age 2 there was so much takin out that it sucked


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


MoH 2010, I don't even....it was soooo bad, played for 2 hours, $55 wasted.


I quite enjoy MOH but I only paid $29 for mine....


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Half my Steam list... Most of the games I have never played, but bought simply because of a sale... I deeply regret that.


----------



## Gen

Far Cry 2


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx;13770767*
> Half my Steam list... Most of the games I have never played, but bought simply because of a sale... I deeply regret that.


That's me too. 290 games.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


Saint's Row II

$40 on release, and the chaps at Best Buy had to get it from the back. that should have been a clue


I loved that game. The Co-Op pretty much made it good.


----------



## MikersSU

Damnation.

Hate it so much. Can't give it away. Bought it on Steam.

As a side note I wish we could gift games we no longer play on Steam!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blostorm

All the money spent on World of Warcraft... I started during the Beta... I was addicted like 99.9% of the players


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Recent: DC Universe Online

I too hate Bioshock.

Past: Dead Rising


----------



## Cacophony

Alien Swarm


----------



## Butter on Toast

Black Ops on PC. Couldn't get more than 15 FPS with everything on lowest after having edited every possible graphics tweak. Playing was painful. LEt's see how it runs on my future rig


----------



## un1b4ll

Brink. I wish I could give this hunk of trash away so that I don't have to rage every time I see it on my steam list.


----------



## amxchief

kane and lynch 2 it had the worst controls ever


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amxchief*


kane and lynch 2 it had the worst controls ever


Totally forgot about that game, bought it and sold it off the next day.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingofKings*


Bfbc2. Being a huge mw2 fan all I kept hearing how bfbc2 is so much better and this and that, so I decided to give it a try so I log in and try to find where the enemy is hiding so I run around for 10 minutes on a map that's like 10 acres oh finally he show up, after half an hour I got like 3 frags ... I was like yeah ok ... /uninstall


You're doing it wrong. BFBC2 has tons of action, mw2 is just a crazed frenzy of randomness.


----------



## scottb75

Some I regret

GTA 2 - The first GTA was awesome, but the 2nd was a let down and turned me off to the GTA series until GTA 3 came out.

The Sims - I enjoyed the Simcity franchise so I thought I'd like the Sims, but micro-managing sims telling them when to eat, sleep, pee, and go to work got on my nerves fast. However I did have some fun killing them.

Simcity 4 - For me SC4 was a big letdown from SC2k and SC3k

Star Wars Galaxies - I was one of the unfortunate souls that got the game post NGE after it was recommened to me by someone who only played it pre-NGE. I tried to like the game, I leveled up my character and tried (via respec'ing) several of the career options but never really liked the game.


----------



## JedixJarf

Gears of War


----------



## phaseshift

Homefront!


----------



## born2bwild

Stalker: Clear Sky


----------



## Flying Toilet

Black Ops hands down. Didn't work properly for the first month, bad sli support, and two nights ago it decided to reset my 15th prestige down to 1.


----------



## Romanrp

Minecraft
(runs away)


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*


Black Ops hands down. Didn't work properly for the first month, bad sli support, and two nights ago it decided to reset my 15th prestige down to 1.


That happened to half my clan. Activision support says if you are a known booster they can reset your stats. This may have happened. Most of us quit and went to play BFBC2, soooooooooo much fun!


----------



## amxchief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Gears of War


that was the only game on 360 I actually played and enjoyed


----------



## Dissentience

Black Ops. Terrible, terrible game.


----------



## snoball

I don't know how I overlooked it, but World in Conflict was a waste of $30. Graphics = stunning for 10 minutes. The campaign was so plain. Same stuff over and over with different worlds, blow that up, drop those troops, blow something else up, victory. The MP was annoying, almost never let me sign on, and when it did, nobody was online.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

3 way tie between:

BlackSite: Area 51
Crysis 2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky


----------



## BaronOvHell

Dino D-Day, stayed up until midnight to play at release.... ugh
Brink

Also, a lot of games I've enjoyed have been named in this thread, guess I have bad taste ;D


----------



## bigvaL

Black ops. The game is awful


----------



## Boyboyd

It's a toss-up between 3

Arma 2
COD:7
C&C4


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*


You're doing it wrong. BFBC2 has tons of action, mw2 is just a crazed frenzy of randomness.


I know there are like a trillion comparisons between these two games, but when you get right down to it.

They are so grossly different from one another it is unfair to make such a comparison.

The only comparison you could make is they both have guns.

When I play MW I feel like I am playing a fast paced CS/quake/UT game

When I Play BC I feel like I am playing Planetside on a very small scale.

or just about any other BF game. (Although I do find at times the maps are too big for the amount of players present)

Specially when it takes 2 shots to kill someone with a sniper rifle...in the head -_- (when all that is visible is their head)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tedman*


Thought this might be interesting idea...

*Which games do you regret buying?*

Which games made you squirm when you realised you spent $50+ on a turd?

Mine was Star Trek Online. So much potential and I'm a huge fan of ST, but this game was horribly boring. Not only did I spend on the game itself, I also had to pay for a subscription.


I wonder how many times we are going to hear crysis 2?


----------



## Frontsidebus

Probably alone in the dark. PC version.


----------



## JunkoXan

well i have no regrettable purchases XD i purchase games after researching the ones that peak my intrest and if it what like then well i get it.







hehe

i got all unreal games and still play them even tho i beaten them thousands of times but i try to find new ways to play them if ever possible. ^_^


----------



## AdmRose

ARMA 2 - looked great, but the single player radio chatter is so inane and repetitive that it ruined the whole game for me. I literally could only take it for one level.


----------



## illusive snpr

honestly. BRINK. game was such a let down.


----------



## Takayanagi-Phoenix

My latest gaming regret is Lost Planet: Colonies Edition for PC. It was only like Â£6 off Amazon, but has to be the worst game I've played in years.


----------



## Choopy!

Lost Planet: Extreme Condition - Terrible, TERRIBLE game. Even at $6 on steam, I can't really say that I am proud to own that one. The worst part is that it's always there, like a perpetual mark of shame.

Pretty sad in this thread, most of the games that are being listed are supposed to be "top gun" titles from their respective developers (and I can't really say I disagree about many of them).


----------



## EternalRest

Call of Duty World at War
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty Black Ops

I'm not buying another COD game.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Black Ops is the easy answer


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Red alert three. I loved red alert 2 but RA3 sucked major balls. I liked black ops.


----------



## Ragsters

Far Cry 2. Paid full price and that game bloowws.


----------



## Strat79

Not to jump on the bandwagon, but I sincerely hated black ops. Even the campaign couldn't drawl me in. I played the multiplayer for maybe an hour and haven't opened the game since. Truly a waste of money for me(I paid full price for it).

I'm another that didn't like bioshock, stalker cs, and even minecraft as well.

Oh, and Everquest. Over 8 years of my life gone to that game, not counting all the money.


----------



## Strider_2001

Rift for me...Bought it...Loved it....Didn't play it for 3 days cause I was out of town...Went to play it again...got bored with it...Cancelled my subscription...


----------



## Blaze051806

a mix between Medal of Honor and Age of Conan.. complete wastes of my moneys


----------



## KingofKings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13771074*
> Totally forgot about that game, bought it and sold it off the next day.


I loved Kane and Lynch 2, it is one of my most favourite games the story and the camera is amazing.

But it would also be my most regrettable purchase, because other guy pirated his copy and it was eyefinity compatible and I paid $25 for Steam edition and got screwed cos their auto patch made it incompatible with eyefinity fix.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingofKings;13774349*
> I loved Kane and Lynch 2, it is one of my most favourite games the story and the camera is amazing.
> 
> But it would also be my most regrettable purchase, because other guy pirated his copy and it was eyefinity compatible and I paid $25 for Steam edition and got screwed cos their auto patch made it incompatible with eyefinity fix.


I though the game was rather meh, not to mention that is ran like dirt on my 4890, seemed better after I upgraded to my 6950, but the graphics look dated and the game play wasn't great
Probably should give it another shot away
But it still stands as the game I regret buying, luckerly it was on special, so it's not that bad

I lol at all the people you are moaning about buy black ops, really now, what did you expect, lol


----------



## TitaniumClocker

I bought Modern Warfare 2 on steam

Biggest regret ever, waste of $60!


----------



## nseaton1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13769360*
> Portal 1... Paid £10 for a game I completed in under 2 hours!
> 
> thats £5 an hour!
> 
> pretty annoying!


You take that back! I paid 50 bucks here for Portal 2, finished it in 7 hours, and couldn't have been more satisfied.

I got portal 1 with orange box, so much value there it isn't even funny.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

ES: Oblivion...last game I have ever pre-ordered and will remain the last. I now wait till after release I can read several different reviews.

Had i know Oblivion had scaling I would never have bought it...not even at sale bin prices. I could have dealt with scaling on what I was fighting, but the loot really killed it for me. Fighting to the end of a dungon to find the boss guarding a steel dagger and an apple is not fun. Plus, I believe there is just certain places a level 1 character in a RPG should not be able to go, but when you crawl out of the sewer in Oblivion you are the strongest creature in the world...then you get weaker for about 15 levels or so and then you start to get too strong again.

How that game got so popular...I haven't been able to figure out. Though I guess there are a lot of games I can't see why people like them.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *townending;13769482*
> crysis wars


Did you not see the Mech War mod for this? I think you would feel much better about your purchase.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

ARMA II and Burnout paradise: ultimate box


----------



## WALSRU

FINAL FANTASY XIV COLLECTOR'S EDITION

UGH, even now I want to punt a kitten just thinking about it


----------



## Death Dealer

"Brink"

Liked it for like the first 2 hours then realized it was a crap version of Team Fortress 2.

Already sold my copy lol this isn't even worth pirating to be honest.


----------



## WALSRU

Owww thanks for remining me I have Brink too (-_-')


----------



## XAslanX

Full price:
Crysis Warhead - thought it would be more exciting than crysis, turns out I was wrong.

Fallout 3 - Got this game after all the hype then I got outside the vault and realized how mind numbly long and boring it took to get from place to place, had to use cheats to complete it to save my sanity.

On sale:
Cryostasis - was an ok game, nothing to write home about was only $8


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontsidebus;13771237*
> Probably alone in the dark. PC version.


You had better be talking about the new one and not the original "alone in the dark" from the 90's? That game was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jim McNasty

After the endless string of [email protected]#$ poor first person shooters that's come out recently, i really started getting into racers in a big way, so in a fit of momentary spontaneity I bought Blur.
The only racing game i can think of that's worse is Big Mutha Truckers, but at least that's unintentionally funny....Blur just sucks.
I want my money back you fiends!!!


----------



## Ysbl

Sniper: Ghost Warrior.


----------



## RonB94GT

MassEffect still undecided on Brink.


----------



## Death Dealer

Oh actually I would play Brink over Fallout 3. They had a good setup for Fallout 1-2 and made for alot of replayability and that game was made in 1998. Fallout 3 was a joke I regret spending money to buy that more than anything. If a game take 300+ hours to beat then it had better be awesome all the way through first 5-6 hours on fallout 3 and I couldn't stand it not to mention it was a console port for PC, "PUKE!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## BlakHart

Far Cry: Instincts for the xbox 360

After playing the original on the PC I couldn't wait for this game. Couldnt sit through it for 5 minutes... Then I got abused in the xbox forums for trying to warn people what a terd it was.


----------



## RuthlessTable

I played 4 hours of Brink and I am already bored of it.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

cod3 and brink, cod3 was so bad, i returned it the next day after it came out.


----------



## Citra

COD-Blackops. I'm sure everyone agrees.


----------



## Mebby

Far Cry 2


----------



## General_Jaja

Black ops, $85 down the drain :/


----------



## gilljoy

brink. £32 down the drain. Not a bad game but I got bored of it quickly


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amxchief;13771141*
> that was the only game on 360 I actually played and enjoyed


Man I played it for like, 20 minutes then took it to game stop and traded it for burnout, best decision ever.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Couldnt get into half life(s)...


----------



## ____

Minecraft, halflife 2, and portal 2


----------



## falconkaji

Homefront.

Worst. Game. Ever.


----------



## General_Jaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;13775775*
> Minecraft, halflife 2, and portal 2


Minecraft? How?! :/


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Jaja;13776430*
> Minecraft? How?! :/


He can't be serious judging by that post.


----------



## tedman

I am kind of tempted to try Minecraft. Is it worth it?


----------



## sixor

jericho
both matrix games
hawx2
far cry2
DMC4


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman;13783754*
> I am kind of tempted to try Minecraft. Is it worth it?


DARN YES!!!
It is.
Compared to the rest of the stuff you find on Youtube this might not be that special but for me ( a person with a life ) it's quite an achievement.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAobfdyLay4[/ame]


----------



## [nK]Sharp

APB but only because it went under and I had TONS of money in the game and enough of their points to last 5 years worth of subscription fees


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;13775775*
> Minecraft, halflife 2, and portal 2


----------



## Scrappy

^


----------



## vmatt1203

World of Warcraft,
not only did it destroy my life for 2 years but i put $700+ into it.

Off topic: if any one would like to buy an account with all the expansions, 3 level 80's, 4 level 60's, and a level 70 message me with an offer


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;13769724*
> WoW lost it all after TBC (in my opinion).
> 
> But, enough of that - I heard someone hate on Bioshock, the greatest game of all time. SHOW YOURSELF AND PREPARE TO PUT UP A FIGHT!!!! (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but honestly, how can you possibly hate on Bioshock? D


yep, lame game for me too, not so bad but totally hyped insanely

i give it 6/10


----------



## dr.noob

COD BO and shift 2


----------



## superj1977

Test Drive Unlimited 2,ewwwww









Bought it on steam on release,attempted to play for few hours and then never played again due to cars having crap handling.

Damn waste of money,never again.


----------



## davista111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick;13769577*
> Crysis 2 and I bougt Frontlines: Fuel of War:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also Batman: Arkhum Asylum.. What a Sh**** game!!!
> 
> Edit: CHAOS REIGNS!


:O Batman AA was amazingly mesmerizing! I loved it!! well worth the £30 I paid.


----------



## davista111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davista111;13784473*
> :O Batman AA was amazingly mesmerizing! I loved it!! well worth the £30 I paid.


For me...Portal 2. SO BORING!


----------



## Narzon

Tough one.
Every CoD game since WaW was regretted.. but I pretty much had to buy them all because of friends anyways.
ODST was a horrible disappointment, but at least I got free HDD room from the H3 maps and I got the Reach beta.

Overall the most regretted purchase would have to have been DA2. The first Bioware game that I not only didn't completely love, but actually suffered through. Everyone has their own opinions, but man, that was terrible.


----------



## Aleroniponi

Halo Reach by far. Most balanced game In the entire world (In a bad way)

Sent from my DX using Tapatalk


----------



## Raiden911

Freedom Fighters (2003, PC) waste of $$$$


----------



## TFL Replica

Dead Rising 2.


----------



## Rising

Turok 2 on the N64. $65 and boring as hell.


----------



## Fletcherea

Sims Medieval


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea;13784709*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sims Medieval


My girlfriend is completely addicted to that game









Most people were thinking it was just like Sims 3, but its actually a very different game but based around the Sims 3 game engine.


----------



## Fackinlity

lotr conquest, midnightclub la,rainbow sex vegas, i mean six...


----------



## SGT. Peppers

The Orange Box


----------



## Ubeermench

Torchlight. What a waste of $20


----------



## Fortunex

Assassin's Creed on the PS3. $50 for about an hour of mehntertainment.


----------



## Roguebomber

UT (I Think 2005) I remember it was the first one to come on a dvd not only did i haveto buy the game but at the time had to buy a DVD reader to install it played for about 5 minutes unistalled it and never looked back


----------



## luanswan2002

Bioshock for full price. Terrible game.


----------



## WALSRU

Definitely disagree


----------



## cook

Spore. EA really missed on that one, but my kids love the dumb game and they want to play it on the big computer all the time.

Mercenaries 2- the only reason I play it is because I got it for like $.75 at fry's from one of there random carts of junk to sale.


----------



## Mongol

Alien vs Predator.

It could have been so much more.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quite a few regrettable purchases I've made.

I really wanted to like Test Drive Unlimited 2. I bought it on Steam for whatever pre-purchase price it was (10% off full I believe) and I was instantly disappointed. I kept going for a bit trying to ride it out hoping that it was just the beginning that's bad, but the more I play it, especially the license tests, the more crappy it felt. I can see how they improved it on the social aspects of the game, but fact is that this is a driving game in the end and they've made every single car feel dull.

Splinter Cell Double Agent was also one of the worst purchases I've made. Back then I thought it would've been good considering Chaos Theory, but DA was horrible to the point where it's simply unplayable. Resolution goes no higher than 1280x1024 for some stupid reason and there are glitches here and there. I was willing to give it a second chance on the console version, but even though the bugs were mostly gone, I'm still left with the impression that they didn't even try, and it was because Ubisoft did not attempt to fix this game at all that I lost respect for them.

Far Cry 2 was one of those games I pre-purchased hoping it would turn out good based on its predecessor's reputation. The incurable malaria just drove me nuts and I still cannot work out why the entire Africa wants me dead. I could still get past those, but the repetitiveness made it so boring that I just didn't feel like wasting more time playing it.

Don't even get me started on Blacklight Tango Down, mostly because I wouldn't know where to start. Everything just feels random and the gameplay is just unexplainable. I know it was just $7 when it was on sale on Steam, but had I known the game, they would have to pay me $7/min to play it.

I regretted buying FIFA World Cup 2010 too but only because my brother stole it from me and I've never really gotten to play it at all. Now I don't even know where it is.


----------



## Kirby1

Chrome


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Battlefield Bad company 2...game wont play longer than 20 miins before it mysteriously crashes to desktop...no error, nothing. Just like you killed the process in task manager..


----------



## WALSRU

The Last Remnant

Great art design, most [email protected]!$ battles ever. Threw it across the room a couple times.

That reminds me, FFXIII as well. . . basically everything from Square Enix in the last 6 years


----------



## dannyyboii

Bioshock at full price


----------



## Segovax

Portal 2.


----------



## el gappo

Saints row 2. Worst port ever.


----------



## ampeed

sc2


----------



## alltoasters

Unreal tournament 3: Not a horrendous game, but I had to buy it about a week before its price halved.

Stalker soc: I hated it.

Deus ex invisible war: I knew it was bad, but I wasn't expecting it to make me sick. (its a problem most ue2 games give me. I hate that engine so much)

Black ops: Not the worst game ever either, but overpriced.

I want a least regretted game thread.

Edit: Surprising amount of bioshock hate here. I thought it was ok, a little overhyped, but I would have enjoyed it if it wasn't trying to make me throw up all the time and the animations/combat were less wooden.


----------



## Cacophony

arma 2


----------



## Quesenek

MAG, HALO reach, every fighting game I've ever bought, terraria. There are more I just can't remember them seeing as I will either like a game a lot and play it a ton or I'll hate the game and only play it once.

EDIT: Every COD game that I bought full price.


----------



## Sodalink

I regret buying more than half of my 20~ steam games. I did not spend more than $5-15 on each and I do like them, but I just don't have the time to play them. When I do have time to play I just play StarCraft 2 or BFBC2 which I don't even have them on steam lol....

Actually there is one game I regret buying and it was Call of Duty MW2. Even though I got a $20 dollar credit at Amazon I did play $60 that's the only game I've paid more than $60 and have bought in the last couple of years. So annoying to play with laggy servers full of hackers. Also wanting $30 more with those dam map-remade packs that I never bought. That just made me stop playing since a lot of people had those maps and for some reason I used to spend a lot of time waiting to join servers.


----------



## admflameberg

Guild wars, I played it for a couple of years, then in up stop touching it. even after it last exp pack that i bought.


----------



## sepheroth003

Super meat boy was TERRIBLE!

I also regret buying MW and MW2 on PS3 and PC. I think 1 system would have sufficed. Sad thing is I almost did it again on Black Ops.


----------



## Nugu

Final Fantasy 14, release day. 'Nuff said.


----------



## CarFreak302

My most recent disappointing purchase was probably paying full price for Dragon Age II. Performance was horrid on release and the content itself was dumbed down A LOT from Origins. Another one would be DogFighter. Granted, it was like 5 bucks, but man, WHAT A WASTE. I played it for literally 1 minute and deleted it. I wish I could purge it from my Steam library.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Crysis 2


----------



## theonedub

L4D2, gives me massive headaches when I attempt to play it.


----------



## Zmanster

Command & Conquer 4.......horrible game!!! I can't believe how badly the game was developed. Second, Crysis 2...not so much the graphics because the graphics are ok, but the game's single player campaign is so not interesting and the way they dumb downed the controls...I hate it.


----------



## NFL

TF2 (bought it, played for 30 minutes and haven't touched it since)
BFBC2 (ran lousy on my laptop, but hoping that playing it on a nice rig will change my mind)
Brink (Cool concept, awful execution)


----------



## Rucka315

Brink


----------



## scaz

serious sam. Poeple at a LAN party wanted to play it. so I bought it.


----------



## PrimeBurn

The THQ complete pack last Steam Christmas sale. Some real dogs in there and despite how cool they look, I just can't get into the RTS games.

(Half of) World of Zoo just sits there and taunts me.

Could have better spent $50 during the sale...

Runners-Up

Crysis 2 pre-order - I had trouble getting the thing to play online at the beginning, and still have problems with stats, unlocks and stuff getting reset and experience disappearing. I'd have been better off waiting for it at 75% off just to play single player.

Dragon Age II: The Sith Lords pre-order - Another sequel to a good Bioware game that feels unfinished and unsatisfying.


----------



## Reflux

Sanctum.

They didn't even playtest it, multiplayer Sanctum was infact impossible to play because the monsters became essentially invincible at high levels.


----------



## Phobos223

Far Cry 2 - Garbage


----------



## Chunkylad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blostorm;13770908*
> All the money spent on World of Warcraft... I started during the Beta... I was addicted like 99.9% of the players


It only sucks you in if it is your first MMO, after I quit once I could play when I wanted to, not because I needed to.

Most regretted purchase to date, Test Drive Unlimited 2.


----------



## Behemoth777

I've never paid full price for a game I wasn't certain would be awesome, but the worst game i've ever bought was the total war games. Especially empire, I spent like $25 on that game, and I could never get into it. The battles took way too long to keep me interested.


----------



## frankth3frizz

30$ moh


----------



## cjc75

Transformers: War for Cybertron

I finished it within 2 days... then found it horribly boring. I expected so much more from that game; more so I expected more of an open world type of setting to allow players to explore more of Cybertron; rather then a linear/scripted game play experience. I am sick of those kinds of games, tell you what to do and where to go and make it so you're forced to follow that one specific path, can't deviate to anywhere else...

I want to do what I want to do, and go explore where I want to explore.

If the game world, was designed it bit more like how Far Cry 2's world was designed, where it was much more open, but with the enemy AI of the original Far Cry... then it would have been so much more awesome. Though of course they would still have to throw in a lot more enemies to fight; and make it so enemies respawn when you come back to an area you already went through; then the game would have been awesome.


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;13771136*
> Minecraft
> (runs away)


Release the dogs.

Sniff him out!

EXECUTE HIM!


----------



## BigAlT424

For me it was either Crackdown 2 or Dragon Age II.

Dragon Age: Origins was great, but I just didn't like DA II.


----------



## Alfwich

Far Cry 2


----------



## mylilpony

Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Sircles

GTA VI for sure.... sooo boring.


----------



## returned4good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;13786620*
> GTA VI for sure.... sooo boring.


I knew you were from the future!


----------



## tats

Spore.... but looking back i think i got a cracked version. But in that case it is even worse since I feel like a regret it, and may have not even paid for it.


----------



## Tempest001

Homefront. Worst $30 spent EVER.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

rift. mostly because i bought it a week before steam had it for $30 and the trial finally was released


----------



## mcole254

Fallout New Vegas
Rather disappointing when you pay for a game and you cant even play through it because it crashed too much.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuyingCrap;13784938*
> Quite a few regrettable purchases I've made.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3_deeb;13786519*
> Release the *Creeps*.
> 
> Sniff him out!
> 
> EXECUTE HIM!


----------



## pjBSOD

Definitely Rift. Played the trial and it was absolutely awesome. Bought the game and a subscription, quit at level 21. Such a boring game.


----------



## videoman5

Mall Tycoon.

What a crappy as all hell Tycoon.


----------



## cavallino

BFBC2

Didn't like the MP and couldn't get into the SP at all couldn't even be bothered to finish it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Black Ops...


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tats;13786636*
> Spore.... but looking back i think i got a cracked version. But in that case it is even worse since I feel like a regret it, and may have not even paid for it.


Forgot this one. I sounded like such an awesome concept but such a let down.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Test Drive Unlimited. Only game I've ever given up on and sold.


----------



## ryanbob1234

Need for speed shift bought it and sold it before 24hrs passed


----------



## Najentus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001;13771318*
> Rift for me...Bought it...Loved it....Didn't play it for 3 days cause I was out of town...Went to play it again...got bored with it...Cancelled my subscription...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This so much, I took like two days off from playing it, and it just became terrible.

Also my biggest problem was the lack of quests in the late 20s and late 30s, I would be done with every quest and be like 4 levels behind where I should have been. The PVP was pretty well balanced, but that grew quite old quite fast.

I never got into the Portal series, I guess I'm just not a puzzle-ish type of gamer, I just never really liked it.

I never regretted any of the COD games because I played on console and half the kids that played were terrible which meant I would consistently have fun because I never did badly. Got accused of using an aimbot with the M14 on launch day because I kept getting anywhere from a 5 to a 10 to one KD. Happened launch day of every COD game for me, everybody was terrible and nobody had any guns. I never played quite that well, but I always stayed around a 1.7 or so.

I like most of every Half-Life game, minus the headcrabs and the zombies. I HATE headcrabs.

I must be an anomaly because I actually enjoyed Far Cry 2 enough to beat it twice, other than the aggravatingly bad weapon design for most of the assault rifles (something that fires the XBOX HUEG 7.62x51 NATO round should never take 6+ shots to kill. EVER.) nothing in it really bothered me.

On a side note, BFBC2 seemed really well done to me, minus the fact that none of the assault rifles or submachine guns had a reload animation that would include chambering a round after completely emptying it (plus a laundry list of non-semi-automatic SPAS, which yes I understand civilian ones aren't, but you woud think the military would have access to them, a .50 that tends to one-shot less than an M24, the racking of the slide on a handgun even if a round would still technically be in the chamber, etc. etc. However, comparatively it has one of the most well done sets of weapon animation and sounds, second to R6V2, but great nonetheless.). Rainbow Six Vegas 2 style weapon mechanics + BFBC2s combat, audio, and visuals would make a fantastically realistic shooter in my opinion.


----------



## Smoblikat

CoD MW2, for the PC and ALL of my 360 games.


----------



## langer1972

Word can't express how bad AC-130 Operation Devastation is I mean its BAD!!!!


----------



## Abs.exe

Medal Of Honor.
At least they included BF3 closed beta.

Apart from that I can't remember the last time I bought a game.
Probably cata was the last one for me and I don't regret it.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

I didn't really buy technically but it came with my 5850, Dirt 2. Horrible, horrible game.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kratthew D. Kraids*


I didn't really buy technically but it came with my 5850, *Dirt 2. Horrible, horrible game.*


Blasphemy. Something tells me you either played it with a keyboard or normally play racing sims.


----------



## citruspers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


Its a tie between crysis 2 and black ops. Those two games made me stop buying games on release day. I'm happy I learned my lesson if I hadn't I would have been stuck with another bad game. *insert brink joke here*


Same story here, bought black ops for the full price, on the 360. My friends little brother has now borrowed it for, what, 6 months now. Never missed it, really


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


Blasphemy. Something tells me you either played it with a keyboard or normally play racing sims.


I play all kinds of racing games to be honest, but this one just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## ThaJoker

the recent civilization... read the reviews and sounded grreat but once i bought it i was like... shhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttt


----------



## d-block

Brink.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Fable 3 Limited Edition


----------



## hal515

Warhammer 40K. I enjoyed it for awhile, but it seemed really hard to get into. Plus one of my friends who had the game was playing a different game at the time so I couldn't really enjoy the COOP. Multiplayer seemed a little confusing to me, but the players on there were extremely nice and were willing to teach tactics.


----------



## G3RG

The new Medal of Honor and Black Ops.


----------



## TheJack

I like to buy games that are "sure things", but I really don't care much for NFS: Pro Street on the 360...or Madden 08 on ps3. That madden game is the reason I quit playing madden games all together.


----------



## DesertRat

Portal 2

Honestly great game, but still short. Was some good fun w/ my friend, but it wasn't worth over $80. 99.9%'d the game in less than 18hrs. I still haven't 100%'d portal 1 because of the challenge maps and such. I'm hoping real DLC and user-made maps will make it worth while.

The oldest, and most regretted game purchase was probably Emergency: Fighters for life. Was young, looked cool, was actually a crappy and broken game. I think it was a $9 or 10 bargain bin game, but still a total waste of money.

My most regretted non-purchase was not buying Wing commander III in the bargin bin @ staples years ago for like $5. I did redeem that by managing to get the CD set on ebay for pretty much the cost of shipping, booyah!


----------



## ViPPeR_666

CoD: Modern Warfare
Battlefield 2
Portal

Yeah, I'm an odd guy.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Starcraft.....

....on N64


----------



## Asmodean

None







I won't buy a game unless im fairly certain i'll like it.

Although its OT, i'll tell you what game i least regretted buying.

Was picking up Final Fantasy 7 back in 1998 by accident because i seen a demon at the back with no idea what it was, and having to walk home because i spent the extra money i was givin for a taxi lol

OT, but a change from the negitivity lol.


----------



## systemlayers

I didn't purchase it.. (came with video card) but man metro 2033 is only good for the graphics ugh it's awful.


----------



## Beric

Empire: Total War.

I'm considering Shogun 2 now, but it won't be as easy of a purchase as my previous (and first) TW game.


----------



## damric

Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## fonzye

GTA 4,not because of the game,the game is beautiful,but because of the GFWL I activated the game 5 times than "WHAT THE HELL?" product key exceeded,and im playing the game only in singleplayer now.
This game costed me 1 GB of ram. (trade)


----------



## systemlayers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beric*


Empire: Total War.

I'm considering Shogun 2 now, but it won't be as easy of a purchase as my previous (and first) TW game.


Yeah I only opened it up for maybe an hour and couldn't get into it. I haven't gotten into anything since Rome Total War. I have shogun total war but haven't gotten to playing it yet.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

X-Blades. I wish that Steam had like a 24 hour refund window or something.


----------



## boom50cal

Black Ops and Tony Hawks: Underground 2(PS2). Zombies is fun, but everything else is trash. Underground 2 was terrible, only bought American Wasteland after that in the Tony Hawk's series.


----------



## grishkathefool

Aion


----------



## Kvjavs

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
CoD MW2
CoD Black Ops


----------



## xPwn

Black Ops
and every cod after Cod4


----------



## zouk52

Section 8. I preordered it, and at the time new games around here cost $69.99. I was so happy after playing the trial, but the game was garbage! I played the single player for about 20 minutes and haven't touched the game since.


----------



## Oh Em Gee LAWL

Mass Effect. I rented it for 360 and didn't care for it. When the sequel came out I heard the combat was "better" but I wouldn't understand the story if I didn't complete the first game.

I bought Mass effect on steam and wasted 10 hours riding elevators and talking to aliens.

Sent from my iPhone while sitting on the pot.


----------



## Ryko

Rise of the Argonauts, couldn't even make in 5mins into the game before i said no and uninstalled, spend $5 via steam


----------



## systemlayers

For some reason I really liked mass effect despite the complete lack of combat it was just such an enveloping story I couldn't resist.


----------



## For_the_moves

Ready to Rumble and WWF War Zone for the N64. I remember convincing my brothers to get it, then months later, convince myself that it was a good buy.


----------



## General_Jaja

Team fortress 2


----------



## systemlayers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General_Jaja*


Team fortress 2


What


----------



## sLowEnd

Tbh, Diablo II (non-expansion)


----------



## GILavco

Ima go with the sims 1-3 plus ALL of the expansions


----------



## Gord

I don't buy too many games but was really disappointed by MOO3.

Anyone remember that classic bomb?


----------



## |mando|

I was disappointed in Brink's approach and design, but I hear it's an actual worthwhile game if you give it a chance. I've played maybe 3 hours worth of it :\\
Also, New Vegas really bored me out. Shame.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryko*


Rise of the Argonauts, couldn't even make in 5mins into the game before i said no and uninstalled, spend $5 via steam


Oh yes I totally forgot that one. This game defines consolitis.


----------



## captain_clayman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Kill Zone 2, PS3 $60 (Horrible gamepad control)

Sold it to a Co-Worker for $40 five days after I purchased it. 
He hated it too and sold it to Gamestop a week later.


thank god that was fixed in killzone 3. other than the god awful story, killzone 3 is a ton of fun if ya got friends to play it with.

and my choice is blops. peer pressured into buying it because LITERALLY everyone i know had the game. i played for a couple weeks, got angry and bored, recently traded it in with my other cod games and got LA noire


----------



## 8ight

MW2. Went right back to COD4.


----------



## Scope

Any game by Ubisoft.


----------



## jbalsa2

Shattered horizons by far...


----------



## ZixacunX

yu gi oh forbidden memories

nuf said


----------



## KrisBKreeme

Simpsons Hit and Run, $55


----------



## GMcDougal

Its gonna be duke nukem forever....


----------



## General_Jaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scope*


Any game by Ubisoft.


May I ask why?


----------



## 8ight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General_Jaja*


May I ask why?


DRM, likely. Miss that fiasco?


----------



## RAFFY

Spore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Game was garbage unless you only use your computer while on acid


----------



## 8ight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


Spore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Game was garbage unless you only use your computer while on acid


I tried (watching YT)- got distracted by things around the computer.

Spore still useless!


----------



## G33K

Probably Fable 2 on my Xbox 360


----------



## Domenic71

I might have to go with RIFT too. I got the collectors edition because there was no regular in stock. I played it nonstop for like 2 days got so burnt out and havent touched it since like early April.


----------



## atennisplayah

i never buy a game i regret, because i am the boss


----------



## Halfslashed

Left 4 Dead 1. I never play it, it's been sitting in my steam library for a year now.


----------



## gill

Pretty much all my steam purchases.

L4D, Crysis 2, Oddworld pack (thought it would be fun, got bored SO quick!) and on a controversial note - The Witcher 2.

Loved the first so much too! Perhaps I'm just not in the mood for games in general at the moment.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gill*


Pretty much all my steam purchases.

L4D, Crysis 2, Oddworld pack (thought it would be fun, got bored SO quick!) and on a controversial note - The Witcher 2.

Loved the first so much too! Perhaps I'm just not in the mood for games in general at the moment.


Likely not. The Witcher 2 was pretty frackin' good, come back to it.


----------



## azianai

Aion Collector's Edition
Played a week, gave it to my brother.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I know I'm going to get a lot of flack for this, but

battlefield bad company 2


----------



## Freightweight

COD MW2
killstreaks made that game crap


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5outh*


Final Fantasy XIV. Spent $70 on a package. :\\ I spent 10 years playing XI on and off and thought they'd do *something* right, a bunch of friends and I were excited about the game and we all bought the collector's edition of the game. We all regretted it within the week. D:


I also purchased the Final Fantasy XIV Collector's Edition and greatly regret it. I even put ~$50 on my Square Enix account to keep my subscription active.

I played it a lot for about 2 months and have nothing to do with it now.

$120 wasted.


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

nfs hot pursuit all i do is go in circles around the game map and when gta 4 is completed all i do is do the swing glitch which is getting boring now


----------



## Scope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General_Jaja*


May I ask why?


Far Cry 2:

Unable to play with DX10, can't get passed the menu screen, unable to play multiplayer, not really that great of a SP, can't launch the game half the time.

Tom Clancy Rainbow 6 Vegas:
Just a bad game lol.

I had a gamestop gift card for $20 and I got those 2 games for $20, I should have bought L4D2 instead.


----------



## systemlayers

Left for dead is pretty mediocre i'll agree with that. More more more does not equal better.


----------



## Littlescroll

APB. A great idea but that game had so many bugs that it died after a few months. I wasted both time and extra money on it I am ashamed to say.


----------



## iCrap

Black Ops. Terrible game.


----------



## Tatakai All

After mw2 I refused to buy black ops and after reading through this thread I'm happy that I made the right choice.

As for the games that I regret buying it would have to be Mig-29 Fulcrum for PC. I uninstalled it after 3 minutes and shudder everytime I scroll past it in my Steam Library. Also Final Fantasy VIII for 360, one of the worst pieces of trash I've ever come across.


----------



## microman

crysis 2 of course... me thinks that game is total junk.


----------



## Vowels

Borderlands

Sure it was fun but I didn't get as many hours out of it as I thought I would. The ending was very unsatisfying as well.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Call of Duty: Black Ops

Starcraft 2 was a much better buy.


----------



## vesley

WOW. I bought cataclysm and stopped at the same time. Cata is just sitting here unused but not in the plastic *facepalm*


----------



## tianhui

Global Agenda: got it on sale but it's still crap.
UT3: looks nice but got boring fast.
L4D2: was all right. Fun didn't last long for me.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freightweight*


COD MW2
killstreaks made that game crap


Yep!









The killstreaks in COD4 were OK since the airstrike could only get hitmarkers or miss, and the choppers were piloted by Steven Hawking. (No offense to Mr. Hawking intended, it was just a BlameTruth reference).


----------



## Oh Em Gee LAWL

I dearly regretted pre-ordering Two Worlds. Months before it's release, I would scour the two worlds forums for every detail of that game. I was excited and hopeful that it would match or surpass Oblivion.

Boy, was I wrong.


----------



## tedman

Getting a bit old skool...

Streets of Rage 3 was a bit rubbish and Golden Axe 3.

Prime examples of why too many sequels do not yield good games!


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;13786635*
> I knew you were from the future!


fail.
GTA IV... though im sure GTA VI wont be that amazing if its sameish


----------



## Apridding

Call of Duty: Black Ops. Played the game for a total of 11 hours. Finished campaign mode on veteran in that time.
Disappointing :/


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Rift and Black Ops

Sent from my SAMSUNG Captivate using Tapatalk


----------



## sockpirate

Brink







and Hunted the Demons forge.... ....Bethseda needs to stop lending it studios to crap devs.....


----------



## grishkathefool

I am also regretting the $50 I spent on Brink.


----------



## Zeus

Just a few I regret getting...

PC - COD: Black Ops & World at War, Crysis 2, N4S Carbon, HL2, BattleField 2142
PS2 - Gran Turismo Concept, Stuntman
PS3 - Shift 2


----------



## Vorgier

Age of Conan.

I played for 3 hours.


----------



## Modus

Shattered Horizon. Played it for like three days before it became dead. $20 gone :/


----------



## Xristo

Duke nukem forever , was so excited for it .. i played it once , i dont think ill be finishing it . Sure the plot is cool , not executed very well though .

Very poor game , shame really . 13 years in the making ? pfft .

Oh and brink is terrible , worst game to come out yet .. played for 3 minutes and thought wow , all the hype for this crap ? i liked the wallpaper they made for it better than the game .

sick of devs making the ****test games , what do they get paid for .

wish i could make a game , i swear it would be awsome .

2011 has been a major dissapointment for pc games , best ones this year would be : DiRT3 , Witcher 2 , Nfs shift 2 , Assasins creed brotherhood and bulletstorm . The rest : crysis 2 , duke nukem , brink , homefront and a few others have been totally rubbish .

but i dont pay for my games , so its all sweet .. no holes in my pockets =)


----------



## blodflekk

Luckily for me alot of the games mentioned I have never bothered trying, but I do have to agree with some and say the worst one for me was far cry 2


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13836347*
> I am also regretting the $50 I spent on Brink.


I reinstalled my OS about 2 weeks ago and completely forgot I bought it on steam.


----------



## Error lVlacro

Probably Street Smarts for Sega Genesis... thinking I was getting a Street Fighter clone... Guess again.







This was one of my first purchase regrets and the first that came to mind. Can't think of many others at the moment.


----------



## AK-47

Star Ocean The last hope and Dragon Age II. Pre ordered both
Star Ocean Until the end of times was AMAZING though and so was Dragon Age Origins


----------



## blueblazer96

Just uninstalled TC's hawx after playing for a little bit, glad it was only $6 bucks on steam, looked and felt like I was playing ace combat on the ps2, only game I can think of recently


----------



## grishkathefool

I just finished downloading Fallen Earth Free Trial. I am thinking I am glad I didn't spend any money on it.


----------



## BlankThis

CoD: MW


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xristo*


Duke nukem forever , was so excited for it .. i played it once , i dont think ill be finishing it . Sure the plot is cool , not executed very well though .

Very poor game , shame really . 13 years in the making ? pfft .

Oh and brink is terrible , worst game to come out yet .. played for 3 minutes and thought wow , all the hype for this crap ? i liked the wallpaper they made for it better than the game .

sick of devs making the ****test games , what do they get paid for .

wish i could make a game , i swear it would be awsome .

2011 has been a major dissapointment for pc games , best ones this year would be : DiRT3 , Witcher 2 , Nfs shift 2 , Assasins creed brotherhood and bulletstorm . The rest : crysis 2 , duke nukem , brink , homefront and a few others have been totally rubbish .

but i dont pay for my games , so its all sweet .. no holes in my pockets =)


Duke is really fun. It wasn't really in the making for 13 years, more like 2 maybe and then in limbo forever. Everything that was made was kept the same when Gearbox got it so that's why its like that. Now if we were to have actually gotten it when it SHOULD have been released, it would have SEEMED a lot better since it would have been released in its correct decade.

Another game I wish I didn't but was MW2. Hehe.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;13769317*
> *Also Avatar (the game)... spent about 2 years now regretting that purchase.*
> 
> (Also as a little extra: I regret spending 2700 euros on wow. -.-)


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeus*


Just a few I regret getting...

PC - COD: Black Ops & World at War, Crysis 2, N4S Carbon, HL2, BattleField 2142
PS2 - Gran Turismo Concept, Stuntman
PS3 - Shift 2


But... Half Life 2 and Battlefield are great games!









You should try Synergy mod or some other great mods for Half Life 2, like Cinematic mod, as for Battlefield, Depends on which you bought, Bad Company 2 is Great as well as Battlefield 2.


----------



## wtomlinson

TF2. still regret spending that $10.


----------



## kiwiasian

Bfbc2


----------



## Sean Webster

CoD Black Ops...and the first map pack, i got a free download key for it 2 days after i purchased it. lol


----------



## ZHoob2004

FFXIII - I'll buy XIII-2 used and give them a chance to redeem themselves

Fallout New Vegas - Been a while since I played, maybe modding has made it more than a poorly disguised expansion and I can get my money's worth.


----------



## eggs2see

Breach - For the love of god don't buy this game ever.

Magicka - Probably not going to be a popular view but I just never got into that game for some reason, probably didn't help none of my friends wanted it so I had no one to play with :foreveralone:

Torchlight - Way to childish and simple, just plain hated this game.


----------



## Scottery

Farcry 2 preorder


----------



## Xyphyr

Modern Warfare 2 for PC, too many hackers...

Oh, and Brink.


----------



## Jesse^_^

COD: Black ops.

Total slap in the face to PC Gamers. Reskinned. Terrible Perks. Spastic Weapons.

Just terrible, got my $89 back though and bought GTA4:EFLC







and got some wog food.


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Civilization: Revolution for the PS3.

What an utter crapfest.


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^*


COD: Black ops.

Total slap in the face to PC Gamers. Reskinned. Terrible Perks. Spastic Weapons.

Just terrible,


This x100000


----------



## HaVoK C89

Most my 360 games I could've bough on PC









But Age of Empires 3 was a waste of $30, played it 4 times w/ a friend cuz i love it...just rather play other stuff.


----------



## noak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman23*









How did you manage that?


I'm guessing he bought gold


----------



## DizturbedOne

Gran Turismo 5 on the PS3.

I waited SOOOO long for that game... The whole time I was playing it I couldn't help but notice how Forza 2 was a better game overall and Forza 3 BLEW IT OUT OF THE WATER... Yet they build on a 1 year cycle vs. the 6 years it took them to put out GT5. I was so mad. The sense of speed is cooler, everything else sucks.

It doesn't help that you can't get a truthful review out of a PS3 fanboy. If it is a PS3 exclusive I swear it automatically gets rave reviews. The root of all fanboyism is a PS3 fanboy and his pride to prove the $700 he spent on launch day was well worth it.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DizturbedOne*


Gran Turismo 5 on the PS3.

I waited SOOOO long for that game... The whole time I was playing it I couldn't help but notice how Forza 2 was a better game overall and Forza 3 BLEW IT OUT OF THE WATER... Yet they build on a 1 year cycle vs. the 6 years it took them to put out GT5. I was so mad. The sense of speed is cooler, everything else sucks.

It doesn't help that you can't get a truthful review out of a PS3 fanboy. If it is a PS3 exclusive I swear it automatically gets rave reviews. The root of all fanboyism is a PS3 fanboy and his pride to prove the $700 he spent on launch day was well worth it.


I liked it actually, but i never played number 1 or 2 so i didnt have any expectations.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TehStranger?

black ops hands down


----------



## DizturbedOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*


I liked it actually, but i never played number 1 or 2 so i didnt have any expectations.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


Well, you should try Forza then. Better graphics, better tracks, better tuning, better customization, better paint, better upgrading, dashboard view for ALL cars... The list goes on for foreveerrrrrr


----------



## Miklo

Far Cry 2.


----------



## hirolla888

Section 8 Prejudice. Looked like it might have a good multiplayer, but the servers suck and there aren't any players online lol. Fail $14 purchase


----------



## Ryko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemlayers*


What


ya man, it became a terrible game once they made hats HUGE part of the game, once that happened the game became crap, everyone had to race to get new hats....


----------



## Vengeance47

Well it would have been any of the COD's since COD4 but luckily I've been smart enough to not buy them, Actiwhore isn't getting any of my hard earned.

So because of that, it definitely has to be Test Drive Unlimited 2. I loved the first game, but number 2 is the biggest POS open-world racer I've ever played. It had graphics from the 80's and the handling and storyline were pathetic to say the least.


----------



## Mygaffer

Bioshock 2 comes to mind. Even though I bought it on sale I installed it, saw GFWL, played it and it sucked, never played it again.

I honestly didn't like Bioshock all that much. I pretty much loved everything about it EXCEPT the gameplay, which bored me horribly.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5outh*


Final Fantasy XIV. Spent $70 on a package. :\\ I *spent 10 years playing XI* on and off and thought they'd do something right, a bunch of friends and I were excited about the game and we all bought the collector's edition of the game. We all regretted it within the week. D:


You were playing Final Fantasy 11 since 2001?

THIS MAN HAS A TIME MACHINE.


----------



## logan666

dirt 3 since i cant log in to live so there for i cant save my game grrrrrrrrr


----------



## marduk666

Cod black ops and Aion


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Animaniacs...








I am







.


----------



## tedman

I actually regret buying various games for my old Amiga 500+... quite often you would get games that just weren't compatible or generally quite "funny".


----------



## sgt.killla

Agreed black ops deff!!


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daegameth;13769390*
> Far Cry 2.
> 
> Still have nightmares.


QFT

It is so boring repetitive, etc. The graphics were decent. That kept me in the game for 2 hours... So much wasted money


----------



## Ctekcop

Shouldn't have bought Guitar Hero: World Tour (the pc version) back at time. It was an almost day one puchase wich cost me 89€. This christmas it was sold at 20€. I was eating my hands considering I had intection of selling it. I shouldn't have boguht it at all even if I played it a lot.


----------



## Stance

Super Mario 64 DS. It might seem like an odd candidate, but the uncompatible controls on the DS completely killed what could've been a rejoice of N64 childhood.

On the bright side, ever since I saw Sheldon play it on a N64 emulator in an episode of TBBT, I've been doing the same almost daily. With surprisingly good controls through a keyboard.


----------



## Methos07

Rift, Age of Conan, Champions Online, City of Heroes, DC Universe Online, Homefront.

Umm yeah.


----------



## systemlayers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryko;13852870*
> ya man, it became a terrible game once they made hats HUGE part of the game, once that happened the game became crap, everyone had to race to get new hats....


That has nothing to do with actual gameplay though. Hats are just a reward for frequent players. If you have a beef with new weapons I can see that as they do make the game unbalanced on public servers until they finally get around to fixing them but on private servers/competetive servers the game is way different trust me.


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *systemlayers;13854415*
> That has nothing to do with actual gameplay though. Hats are just a reward for frequent players. If you have a beef with new weapons I can see that as they do make the game unbalanced on public servers until they finally get around to fixing them but on private servers/competetive servers the game is way different trust me.


I love this game...but I just cannot see how anyone can justify spending $8+ on a virtual item that yields no benefits...whatsoever.

More power to valve on draining idiots bank accounts.

Maybe this will go towards HL EP 3?

TF2 is fun...

Crafting is fun...

Buying items...for the weak minded and ppl with parents CC.

/end RANT


----------



## fenderlove0`

legendary... looked pretty awesome, biggest piece of crap, so badly executed.

mercenaries 2, was SO excited for this because even to this day I think the first one is one of the most epic games of all time (in my top 3), but this one sucked

runescape... awesome game but I spent to much time in junior high on it... and I got caught up in a girl... it got serious and I started to visit her even and she broke my heart after a couple years together. She was hot though


----------



## tedman

Some hate here for TF2... what's wrong with you people?

Surely the most original FPS multiplayer to have ever existed? And its fun... none of this obsession with Kill/Death ratios!


----------



## vwgti

Crysis.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwgti;13865577*
> Crysis.


What, the first Crysis


----------



## De-Zant

Battlefield 2. (not bothered by purhcasing old games)

Not because the game had anything wrong with it. But because I can't get it to install on any of my machines without having game impairing glitches.


----------



## Darylrese

*Soldier Of Fortune Payback* was a TERRIBLE game

*Sonic Mega Collection* for PC also rubbish, doesnt even run on windows xp, vista or 7 as advertised and when it did load under compatibility mode for 95, the controls didn't work!!

*Hidden and Dangerous 2* was totally crap! Loved the first one back in the day!!

*IL2 Sturmovick Wings Of Prey* for PC and xbox360 terrible and *Cliffs Of Dover* unplayable!


----------



## Kaoz

COD: Black Craps was my Worst buy ever that I played the SP for literally for an hour, turned off my xbox never looked back played the MP like 3 times never again.... GOd this game was horrid!


----------



## greydor

Final Fantasy XIV.

I gave it numerous chances. I even went on the record saying it wasn't that bad. I was wrong.


----------



## Uncivilised

My biggest regrets are...
Blood Bowl Tournament Edition (Average game, just not worth the 15 dollars)
Assassins Creed (Not a bad game but not worth the $50 i spent)
Shattered Horizon (Played it for 2 mins and never touched again)

Thats just about as bad as it goes, I may have some more but i've probably forgotten them because I have so many games


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13865582*
> What, the first Crysis


Well I didnt say crysis 2, loved the second.


----------



## LuminatX

COD: Black Ops
and IL2: Cliffs of Dover (for the mere fact that I preordered it months ago, and it keeps getting pushed back and back.)


----------



## tylerand

Universal Combat. At least i only payed $10 for it, but it looked really awesome at the store, until i installed it and realized that it's literally impossible to play...

Crysis is a close second, always get bored half way through.

And, of course WoW (which is actually first). The ~$2.5k i've spent on it is the biggest waste of money ever, and i'm still playing...


----------



## Ekemeister

Rift


----------



## Darylrese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX;13865637*
> COD: Black Ops
> and IL2: Cliffs of Dover (for the mere fact that I preordered it months ago, and it keeps getting pushed back and back.)


I have Cliffs Of Dover and its CRAP! I get about 9 fps on my system and its worse than IL2 Wings Of Prey...menus are cheap and nasty, whole thing reminds me of a game from the 90's! Graphics are terrible..nothing like in screenshots. Why has your copy been pushed back so often?


----------



## LuminatX

everyone can say any mmorpg.
their all technically a waste of money, as you have to pay monthly to play.

but they do provide enormous amounts of hours of fun or at least time killing.

___

as for Cliffs of Dover, I dunno I pre-ordered on steam, but I'm thinking I may cancel it.
all I've heard is bad stuff about it now.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX;13865662*
> everyone can say any mmorpg.
> their all technically a waste of money, as you have to pay monthly to play.
> 
> but they do provide enormous amounts of hours of fun or at least time killing.
> 
> ___
> 
> as for Cliffs of Dover, I dunno I pre-ordered on steam, but I'm thinking I may cancel it.
> all I've heard is bad stuff about it now.


WoW has lost all sense of fun for me, the only reason i remain is because if i left, my raid group and my guild would fall apart. It's a job to me now, and there is absolutely no fun involved.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerand;13865683*
> WoW has lost all sense of fun for me, the only reason i remain is because if i left, my raid group and my guild would fall apart. It's a job to me now, and there is absolutely no fun involved.


Well then I dont see why you even play, who cares if some virtual guild falls apart.
It's going to happen sooner or later lol.

Although I've managed to play beyond having fun, just because of the people i've met in-game, and I just like "hanging out" with them.


----------



## YerMother

Warhammer 40,000: Fire Warrior!

EDIT! Oh and Operation Flashpoint!


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX;13865693*
> Well then I dont see why you even play, who cares if some virtual guild falls apart.
> It's going to happen sooner or later lol.
> 
> Although I've managed to play beyond having fun, just because of the people i've met in-game, and I just like "hanging out" with them.


Because i'm friends with a couple of them in real life.


----------



## LuminatX

well maybe you all should get outside and take up another hobbie thats cheaper haha.


----------



## Deluxe

CoD Black Ops & Brink.
I had high hopes for Brink, but it turned out really bad.


----------



## XaNaX

blackops
Dog Fighter
metro
far cry 2
need for speed hot pursuit
all of the tales of monkey island games steam had on sale for christmas


----------



## MadCatMk2

None. I've only bought one PC game. And it was money well spent.


----------



## LuminatX

yeah I have to add brink to my list too.

it woulda been fine a $19.99 game, but not full retail.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan666;13852926*
> dirt 3 since i cant log in to live so there for i cant save my game grrrrrrrrr


u can make an offline account and use that u know,click on make a new account and there should be a page where u can scroll down once u scroll down it will ask on the bottom if u wanna make an offline account


----------



## Viridian

Far Cry 2. Preordered and got the limited edition and everything.


----------



## Boyboyd

ArmaII. I can see why some people like it but wow that game isn't for me.


----------



## Trippen Out

Counter strike for the xbox. it was just as bad as the pc version. it was also the day i stopped preordering games from E.B.


----------



## jeffries7

Has to be Black Ops and Far Cry 2....I bought the special edition, so I have a FC2 t-shirt which haunts me.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out;13865762*
> Counter strike for the xbox. it was just as bad as the pc version. it was also the day i stopped preordering games from E.B.


Seriously anyone who bought CS for the Xbox deserves to lose their money in my mind. If you have played that game at all on the PC you would know it just wouldn't work with a consoles controller.


----------



## liljoejoe54

I dont know if its my most regretted game purchase but SOCOM 4 for PS3 was very disappointing. I am a huge SOCOM fan but its Its nothing like the older versions at all.


----------



## razorguy

Mass Effect 2. Everyone made it sound so good but then it was so bad


----------



## anthony92

I think it would be easier to start a thread with the best purchases made.

I'll start off
Zelda: Ocarina of Time

That is all.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthony92;13865890*
> I think it would be easier to start a thread with the best purchases made.
> 
> I'll start off
> Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> 
> That is all.


Counter Strike pack, well over 1200 hours clocked so far.


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman;13865566*
> Some hate here for TF2... what's wrong with you people?
> 
> Surely the most original FPS multiplayer to have ever existed? And its fun... none of this obsession with Kill/Death ratios!


When it comes to Team Fortress...TFC will always hold a place in my heart...I play TF2 and deal with what it is, only due to the fact close to no one plays TFC or even knows what it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13865904*
> Counter Strike pack, well over 1200 hours clocked so far.


I remember back before we had this system in place to let us know how long we have played a game, and the last time we played the game...I have grown to hate Steam for this.

I played CS waaay back before 1.3 and I played a heck of a lot more than I care to admit.

I bring this up because I remember recently being told I was an inexperienced n00b due to the fact I have only logged 110H in L4D2...

Seriously!?!?! who looks at other peoples time in game?

Even further...who bases a person's skill level on hours played?...when this system wasn't even in place until shortly after the first L4D came out.

I regret Buying L4D and L4D2...not due to the poor game play...but due to the ignorant people you are forced to team with through the console jockey matchmaking system.

Sure I can run into a few JA in CSS or TF2, but I can also join the other team, mute them, or easily find another game...but with These 2 games...you are lucky if you find a

Evenly matched
Non Lagging Server (apparently tons of people are running P3 servers with less than 1meg connections)
Non Lagging players (Steam has a region feature for a reason...guess it does not work in this game)
People who stick together
People who have Mics (In this game it does matter)
People who know the maps
Without people who Rage on the first half of the round

I mean...That is a tall order to fill with all the kiddies we have playing this game today...and I do not mean kiddies by age. I have even seen adults acting in a childish manner that makes me cringe.

I know that most of these issues can come into play in any Online game, but if you have played L4D or the second one. You KNOW you need the above to enjoy the game at all.

Without these things, you are hopping from server to server spending about an hour just to find a decent game.

Anyway...I have put away both L4D and L4D2 probably for good.


----------



## Angelgome

Dragon Age II and Star Wars Unleashed II


----------



## XxRZxX

Homefront, i'm still mad.


----------



## Mobius01

Duke Nukem Forever and MoH: Rising Sun


----------



## The Architect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis;13866272*
> When it comes to Team Fortress...TFC will always hold a place in my heart...I play TF2 and deal with what it is, only due to the fact close to no one plays TFC or ever knows what it is.


I miss TFC so very much.


----------



## MakubeX

Breach.


----------



## Drobomb

Rogue Warrior

I just can't do it. I keep trying though.


----------



## KOBALT

Minecraft

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lampen

Homefront. Worse purchase I've ever made. Was so disappointed and upset with the quality that I actually raged and emailed THQ to tell them I'm never going to buy another game of there's on release.


----------



## iamwardicus

For Me, it was the game Loki. I wanted a Diablo 2 style game, but the grind that Loki requires is just insane..... looked pretty, but that's about all I got outta it.


----------



## TheChillburger

Prince of Persia the Forgotten Sands, since Ubisoft's DRM prevents me from connecting to the master server and actually play the game.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksknight;13769595*
> Its not the game, its your lack of self control. I have been playing for 4 years now, and i have had no issues that would make me consider the game a "plague".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway my most recent regret would be DC Universe online. I was really excited for it, played it for a bout 10 hours and it died. Just couldn't get into it.


EXACTLY! I play WoW in my free time, I get all my part time degree course assignments done on distinction (highest mark) or sometimes merit, my job is prospering (trainee Quantity Surveyor) and I have a great relationship with the girl I have been seeing for a year now, at least 30 hours of my week.

It's not the game's fault, its the player









I most hated... well I don't know about hate but I was really looking forward to DA2 and have played about 3 hours in the three week's I've owned it because it is so similar to DA1


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis;13866272*
> I regret Buying L4D and L4D2...not due to the poor game play...but due to the ignorant people you are forced to team with through the console jockey matchmaking system.


That's why I only play it with friends/people I know







Much more fun.


----------



## Ysbl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Architect;13866387*
> I miss TFC so very much.


Have you tried Fortress Forever?


----------



## MAKATTACK

I have a feeling Duke Nukem will be making its way into this thread at some point...


----------



## sinakr6

Well i know it is strange.But mine is BFBC2.I respect graphic but stunning graphic isnt enough.The fps must have a deep and motivating story likeainkiller-necrovision...
Not just a game that you shoot anybody that come in your way.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinakr6;13866947*
> Well i know it is strange.But mine is BFBC2.I respect graphic but stunning graphic isnt enough.The fps must have a deep and motivating story likeainkiller-necrovision...
> Not just a game that you shoot anybody that come in your way.


Nobody buys BC2 for the singleplayer. The multiplayer is the main point of the game. The single player sucks.


----------



## sinakr6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13866955*
> Nobody buys BC2 for the singleplayer. The multiplayer is the main point of the game. The single player sucks.


You right buddy but when your connection is the garbage old school dial-up 56k then multiplayer means nothing!


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinakr6;13867011*
> You right buddy but when your connection is the garbage old school dial-up 56k then multiplayer means nothing!


No wai, people with 56k still exist?


----------



## sinakr6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;13868002*
> No wai, people with 56k still exist?


lol.Yeah buddy still exist.In my ******* country(Iran) you must pay 500 bucks monthly for the 1 mb ADSL with unlimited download.So i prefer to use the old school 56k.When i wanna download im going to the internet cafe.1 hour 1 buck!I download 200 mg in a hour!
Oh man what a shame!
These sad things accur very much in my country!
For example i paid 160 bucks for my gt 240!
But there is nothing to do...
Whatever!
At least im alive!


----------



## Sonofbelial23

Fable 3. Was very very disappointed, and I beat it in a day.


----------



## DiNet

World Of Warcraft.


----------



## Asus11

life


----------



## Bl4k

actually if they don't fix i say BRINK

i've waited this so much, it's really a shame


----------



## Invisible

Brink.

Pre-ordered months in advance, pre-loaded, and played for 4 hours. Never touched it again.


----------



## LuminatX

Brink runs fine now, its just a very narrow game, and gets boring quick.
especially cause half the servers are just full of bots, so its no challenge at all.


----------



## nspeed

Socom 3. I've bought this game, but played it for no longer than 20 minutes overall. Not that it is a bad game in itself, but the lag is terrible, and is always there, so it's unplayable. So that's a real 50$ waste, and hey

At least I could play the eye of judgment..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheChillburger*


Prince of Persia the Forgotten Sands, since Ubisoft's DRM prevents me from connecting to the master server and actually play the game.


Well you could at least.. "open it", I can't do jack about Socom 3


----------



## General_Jaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Nobody buys BC2 for the singleplayer. The multiplayer is the main point of the game. The single player sucks.


Same for BF:BC2


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Nobody buys *BC2* for the singleplayer. The multiplayer is the main point of the game. The single player sucks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *General_Jaja*


Same for BF:*BC2*


----------



## Tippy

Hmm...I'll have to jump on the bandwagon and say Black Ops









As for Crysis 2, I'm having countless hours of fun in multiplayer and it's overall *aesthetics* (yes, there's more to looks than just high-res textures you haters) had my mind = blown throughout the campaign especially the last few missions. Worth every penny I spent on the game


----------



## drBlahMan

As of yesterday...Duke Nukem Forever (_shame on me_







)


----------



## pcnoob1

demigod


----------



## Lettuceman

Truthfully, I don't really regret anything.

Maybe Command and Conquer 3, but that's just because I barely play it.


----------



## zhevra

Garry's mod. It was fun, I just never really got into it.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhevra*


Garry's mod. It was fun, I just never really got into it.


Definitely. Coulda saved $5 bucks. =/


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJustin;13891090*
> Definitely. Coulda saved $5 bucks. =/


inb4 "It's just $5"

$5 can usually buy you 2 Chicago dogs, fries and a drink here in town. Yummy lunch.


----------



## kcuestag

In 2011;

- Homefront
- Duke Nukem Forever
- Brink


----------



## KingofKings

Thief deadly shadows

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRockMonsi

For me, I regret buying the 2009 Wolfenstein. MP was practically dead within a month - probably less.


----------



## geoxile

Brink w/ FO:NV preorder deal.

FO:NV wasn't so bad, but Brink? Ugh

Should've gotten FO:NV alone.

Or maybe MW2


----------



## MNiceGuy

FEAR - Not because of a bad game but because I was too much of a wuss to play it and get my money's worth out of it.


----------



## yoshi245

Black Ops and Command and Conquer 4


----------



## Benny99

For me its RIFT .


----------



## Penicilyn

WoW, was bored after 8 hours.

CS:S, honestly it was never that good of a shooter, I have maybe 20 hours into it and there's just nothing to it. Enemy Territory: Wolfenstein came out around the same time, was completely free and was WAY more fun.


----------



## Razzal

Aion, Champions online, Fable 3 and Red Alert 3 was a huge disappointment for me : |


----------



## chrisgtl

Shift 2.

Night time graphics look amazing but gameplay/physics/handling couldn't be any worse if they tried!!

Sent from my Nexus S /w Infinity ROM


----------



## charlie97

FEAR,Not only is it not scary, It's boooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiii innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggg


----------



## Mach 5

Crysis 2 and Farcry 2


----------



## ryboto

Well, I'd say Prey, but it only cost me $3...so, BC2, played it, never really liked it, haven't even reinstalled it since I reinstalled windows.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtomlinson;13840374*
> TF2. still regret spending that $10.


What????????

Sent from my SAMSUNG Captivate using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Prophet

APB. Was sooo worth it until it shut down and my $50 went straight down the toilet.


----------



## Enfluenza

to be honest...crysis 2.
multiplayer is mediocre, graphics suck (compared to warhead), buggy, ******ed AI, and no Cryengine 3 SDK yet, meaning no mods.

i HIGHLY regret preordering it. that 60 bucks was not worth it, i'd gladly pay 30 or 40 for it but 60 was ridiculous for it not meeting my expectations.
hell, i'd pay 60 solid dollars for crysis 1 or warhead for much better gameplay and multi.


----------



## squad

Tf2...


----------



## obsidian86

dragon age 1


----------



## zdub303

Rift... just paid full price for it 3 weeks ago and its on sale this weekend for 9.99.

Not only did I overpay but its clear they are desperate for more subscribers. Which i've noticed cause the realm im on is 'medium' and its practically vacant.

Fun game, just kind of bummed they tanked the price on it right after I bought it...


----------



## RallyMaster

I think my most regretted video game purchase was...an Xbox 360. I played that thing for maybe 20 hours tops and then it sat in my closet for about a year before I decided it was time to sell it.


----------



## Wishmaker

Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## systemlayers

TF2 seems to be pretty love it or hate it.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I never have thrown money into a crappy game. Know why? Wait, and research.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;13909479*
> I never have thrown money into a crappy game. Know why? Wait, and research.


Research doesn't always work, so many reviews are like:
"COD:BO IS TEH AWESUMZ ITS SO 1337" etc etc.
It makes me very sad at the low standards the reviewers have


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13909504*
> Research doesn't always work, so many reviews are like:
> "COD:BO IS TEH AWESUMZ ITS SO 1337" etc etc.
> It makes me very sad at the low standards the reviewers have


Simply checking OCN is enough to know if a game is is worth playing or or not. But that does not apply in every single case though.

I HATED half life 2. Yet everybody else here loves it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13909521*
> Simply checking OCN is enough to know if a game is is worth playing or or not. But that does not apply in every single case though.
> 
> I HATED half life 2. Yet everybody else here loves it.


Weird that. I don't think you're human.


----------



## computerparts

Destroy All Humans: Path of The Furon


----------



## FreakyWickedMe

Top Spin 3 =_=


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;13909479*
> I never have thrown money into a crappy game. Know why? Wait, and research.


What if the game isn't your type because the research does not reveal the bugs, and the specific mechanics of the game? Everyone seemed to liked ME2 but I hated playing it.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR;13909479*
> I never have thrown money into a crappy game. Know why? Wait, and research.


this. i read reviews, watch trailers and gameplay videos, search multiple forums ask friends etc. and then i make a decision. (unless i get a superduperawesomecanteverbeatthis deal)

i don't regret buying any of my games but i do regret spending hundreds on items for a free game called Soldier Front =/


----------



## Lex Luger

I bought Star Trek Online for 4 dollars.

Played it till I will admiral, tried to get into pvp, you know the thing that drives MMO's.Found out that this game is bascially single player game.

I canceled after 2 weeks, so Im only out 4 bucks.

Worst game purchase ever for me, rampage world tour for psx.


----------



## Crooksy

Operation flashpoint, Dragon rising.


----------



## decimator

I would have to say Prince of Persia (the new one) for PC. It got a 9.3 out of 10 on IGN and I decided to buy it for the full $50 when it first came out. Such a boring game with no replay value and the DLC was limited to the consoles, so the PC version was left out in the cold...


----------



## Randed

I totally regret buying the dlcs for Fallout New Vegas, i beat them in like 2 hours each -.-


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


Operation flashpoint, Dragon rising.


Heheh, and here I thought I was the only one who owned this game... I hear ya though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Captivate using Tapatalk


----------



## vspec

metro 2033, zero replay value.


----------



## SpykeZ

Borderlands....


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacka;13769406*
> Most disappointing game is Far Cry 2. I don't regret buying it though.


Agreed, it was disappointing but beautiful.

Most regretful: Downloading HAWX 2. I didn't pay for it (got it free with one of my 460s) but I regret even bothering to D/L it. It's garbage.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13910207*
> What if the game isn't your type because the research does not reveal the bugs, and the specific mechanics of the game? Everyone seemed to liked ME2 but I hated playing it.


Never been a problem. It's called being smart about my purchases.


----------



## Ubeermench

Brink. Played it for 10mins then never played it again.


----------



## damet

Starcraft on N64. Yah LOL.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Rainbow six LockDown, Vegas and Black Ops.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


What if the game isn't your type because the research does not reveal the bugs, and the specific mechanics of the game? Everyone seemed to liked ME2 but I hated playing it.


Have to agree here. Everyone raved about ME2. While I enjoy the game.. everyone "forgot" to mention the HORRIBLE movement related bugs, i.e. getting "stuck" on walls, objects, thin air? and the lack of crouch and jump. The game has serious issues.


----------



## Joephis19

Final Fantasy Mystic Quest


----------



## Robitussin

love this thread









Have to say this is a long and sad list unfortunately. Mostly MMO's that I was hoping would be the next one to really hook me in their eventual inclusion in this list speaks for that result.

LOTRO- release date didn't play long terrible class systems 
City Of Villians- shortly after release couldn't talk my self out of it thought it would re-energize a game I enjoyed
World of Warcraft: Cataclysm- my friends and guild mates were going to come back but everyone quit soon after and I did as well
Starcraft II- not my cup of tea I bought it because of the reviews but didn't play more then a few hours
Rift-actually enjoyed this game almost to the lvl cap so this isn't that regrettable but I just lost all intrest right before lvl cap because I realized there's no point to this game
DC Universe Online-just bad
Champions Online- see above
DDO-same
Aion-would have been fun with more pve content
Fallout:New Vegas- was really excited but lost interest quickly, old dated visuals
Bioshock- visuals made me dislike it, controls were meh

My #1 game atm that bugs me for buying it is definitely Swords and Sorcery for iPAD it was terrible like most every game app on my iOS device... they just aren't good, but that game was really bad, I put off buying it but reviews kept coming in about how amazing it was and blah blah it was terrible...

I'm sure im missing something just insert basically every MMO that has come out since wow and I bought it and then hated my self for it. The genre is just not what it used to be, mostly wow clones. There's just not that spark I used to feel.


----------



## 8564dan

''Need For Spedd Hot Pursuit'' for me. Played it a couple of days and then sold it again.


----------



## DK_mz

bayonetta


----------



## MASSKILLA

its a toss between







Duke Nukem Forever







and







Far Cry 2!!


----------



## go4life

Pre-order Far Cry 2 collectors edition...

Pre-order Crysis 2.....

My god both of the games suck so much!

Also Red faction guerilla!


----------



## Iroh

Stormrise, hands down for me. Absolutely useless user interface. "Whipstick" gets the slapstick!


----------



## adalon

Gt5 + ps3.


----------



## vspec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masskilla;13912083*
> :gunner2:duke nukem forever


blasphemy!!


----------



## yannickhk

Duke nukem forever and the witcher 2 (don't bite my head off for the latter, but the pathfinding sucks big time)


----------



## GuardDawg30

ARMA II and COD:World at War

I honestly tried and tried to like ARMA II...I just couldn't get into it at all..i at least got it on sale.

World at War was the last COD I bought...Let's just say I learned from my mistakes and back to COD4 and the COD4 sniper servers.


----------



## KC_Flip

Oblivion - so disappointing after Morrowind.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

L.A. Noire, useless.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

CoD : MW2


----------



## elykrab17

Mafia II, hated it.
Oh, and pre-ordering Crysis 2...


----------



## Polymerabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13912527*
> Also Red faction guerilla!


The destruction in that game blew me away when I saw the add for the first time, and it continued to do so when I bought it. For all its flaws, RF:G has to be one of the most fun games I have ever played.


----------



## Gerik

i regret buying the Hunted: The Demon Forge


----------



## MCBrown.CA

The first Lost Planet. The graphics were pretty good at the time but the gameplay and story was just 'meh'.


----------



## otakunorth

Hive on the ps3... what a awful game


----------



## adzsask

COD modern warfare 2, literally two hours after the game was open to the public my best bud and I were gaming, oh what is that 7 hackers in our server? LOL. Newest MOH is a very close second, to many problems to list but the main two are gun/character colors blend in with background making it impossible to aim unless using sights/scope, and you just can't spawn to many base campers have tried getting into it a hundred times never lasted more then 20 mins before exiting game and firing up bfbc2.


----------



## Saiyansnake

I only buy games when they're at least 65% off unless it's a MUST play game, like Skyrim so I don't really have this problem. But I'll NEVER forget that last year on Dec, 19 last year I bought Bad Company 2 for $20 then the VERY NEXT DAY it was on sale for $7.00!


----------



## Desidero

This one is easy. Age Of Conan: Hyborian Adventures

Everyone hyped that game like crazy, so of course I bought it when it came out. I played for 2 days and quit. On the plus side, that game taught me to never buy an MMO when it comes out unless I played the beta and liked it. After 2-3 months, the hype dies down and you can find real reviews.

The worst game that I considered buying was FFXIV. Luckily I tried the beta first - I uninstalled it after about 10 minutes of gameplay it was so bad. I don't understand how it made it to beta/release in that state.


----------



## FuZiioN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick;13769577*
> Crysis 2 and I bougt Frontlines: Fuel of War:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also Batman: Arkhum Asylum.. What a bad game!!!
> 
> Edit: CHAOS REIGNS!


Howww do you even say Batman! It was one of the best games of all time, and was one of the most highly anticipated plus the new one is going to be the same thing!


----------



## Shozzking

I unfortunately got fable 3 at full price. Suuuuch a bad game.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dulu

Crackdown 2.

It didn't offer anything new other than zombies; which in my opinion, was tacked on because other games started featuring it.

The gameplay was the same as the first but didn't age well. Also it didn't have the same charm when they changed developers.


----------



## nukefission

50$ on crysis 2








10$ on crysis 2 patch that refuses to run


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity;13911084*
> Have to agree here. Everyone raved about ME2. While I enjoy the game.. everyone "forgot" to mention the HORRIBLE movement related bugs, i.e. getting "stuck" on walls, objects, thin air? and the lack of crouch and jump. The game has serious issues.


I've played ME2. I rarely experienced those bugs. Once I buy a game, I ignore further reviews. I don't let the community change my opinion for me once I have already made a decision.


----------



## nunka

Gears of War... _for PC_.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desidero;13917663*
> This one is easy. Age Of Conan: Hyborian Adventures
> 
> Everyone hyped that game like crazy, so of course I bought it when it came out. I played for 2 days and quit. On the plus side, that game taught me to never buy an MMO when it comes out unless I played the beta and liked it. After 2-3 months, the hype dies down and you can find real reviews.


I was lucky enough to wait until that one was on super-mega-sale for $5. So I didn't waste too much of my time or money on it.


----------



## refeek

The Potato Sack.


----------



## tedman

Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil *yawn*


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Pimp my ride for xbox 360 new.... I'm more upset about the twenty minutes I lost playing it than the sixty dollars I spent on it


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polymerabbit;13917554*
> The destruction in that game blew me away when I saw the add for the first time, and it continued to do so when I bought it. For all its flaws, RF:G has to be one of the most fun games I have ever played.


Same here, but the game had SO many bugs that destroyed the game, also it would not run properly on either SLi or Crossfire for me.
And it was not in the true Red Faction spirit either I think.
I wish I could get a game like the first one, with newer technology and so on.
Now that would be awesome! I had fun with game nr 2 also, but the first one was truly the best.


----------



## xion

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising..
Portal 2, go ahead, flame me. I like games that you can replay.
Probably many others that just sit there..


----------



## nspeed

Me too Portal 2, only I didn't like it's gameplay..
"you knew you were buying a puzzle game!" yeah well all the reviews said everyone should try it even if they don't like puzzle games like it's going to be something special


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyansnake;13917651*
> i only buy games when they're at least 65% off unless it's a must play game, like skyrim so i don't really have this problem. But i'll never forget that last year on dec, 19 last year i bought bad company 2 for $20 then the very next day it was on sale for $7.00!


yes that happened to me too. ****


----------



## cdoublejj

non i always check user reviews on gamespot or google it


----------



## powerkat

Star Wars Galaxies.... Nerf fest


----------



## lagittaja

Breach from steam. Buggy steaming pile of #Â¤%&


----------



## IXcrispyXI

kinda similar
http://www.overclock.net/video-games...our-money.html


----------



## Deathclaw

battlefield bad company 2
because it got banned out of no reason and i haggled with support for 2 months then friends bought me another copy so we could play together, and i gave up on the one i had and never got it working


----------



## TheLastPriest

Now that I have played F1 2010 and know what real control feels like, NFS Shift I wish I could throw in the garbage, does steam have a garbage can?


----------



## Ryko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Now that I have played F1 2010 and know what real control feels like, NFS Shift I wish I could throw in the garbage, does steam have a garbage can?


I WISH!, what steam should allow users to do is trade in games they don't play anymore for newer games...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryko*


I WISH!, what steam should allow users to do is trade in games they don't play anymore for newer games...


Wouldn't make sense cause they don't get back anything in return. At least with Gamestop, they get a physical object in return AND a higher resale value.

I can't say I regret pre-ordering L4D1/2 for full price as I enjoyed both games thoroughly, but I wished I had waited just a bit longer just to buy them for cheaper later on.


----------



## claymanhb

Test Drive Unlimited 2.


----------



## DoomDash

I would say the most disappointing game I ever purchased that I can think of was Time Splitters for PS2. I know a lot of people loved this game but I guess I didn't see it, and I absolutely hated it. It was the only game I could afford on PS2 launch day so to hate it was super disappointing. On a side note, I made this video for my biggest game rental regret ( At the time the graphics looked sick for SNES which is why I rented it ).

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaPPFbI0dks[/ame]


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw;13961947*
> battlefield bad company 2
> because it got banned out of no reason and i haggled with support for 2 months then friends bought me another copy so we could play together, and i gave up on the one i had and never got it working


That's a shame :/ it's a really great game


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;13964305*
> I would say the most disappointing game I ever purchased that I can think of was Time Splitters for PS2. I know a lot of people loved this game but I guess I didn't see it, and I absolutely hated it. It was the only game I could afford on PS2 launch day so to hate it was super disappointing. On a side note, I made this video for my biggest game rental regret ( At the time the graphics looked sick for SNES which is why I rented it ).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaPPFbI0dks


I love the twenty high kick followed by one ducking low kick combo


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaronOvHell;13964627*
> I love the twenty high kick followed by one ducking low kick combo


Yep, that's about the extent of this games killer combos.


----------



## HeWhoDared

For me.. Probably Brink, I kind of fell for the hype and what the whole concept, IMO for the content that i got, it wasn't worth $50.


----------



## svthomas

Arma


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Crysis 2.

And not because of all the "oh no, it's DX9 only" nonsense.

The MP is *FILLED* with cheaters, *FILLED*.

The SP was OK, the alien bosses were insanely weak.


----------



## Sebiale

Two Worlds.


----------



## bleuborsh

back in the day ! ! !
Wrestlemania for regualr NES
hahahahaha


----------



## subassy

Ever play x-men for NES? Looks like it was a left over 2600 game or the game was glitching. It looked that bad. That wasn't what I was going to say.

The game I was actually going to say was _Advent Rising_ for PC. My PC at the time was more than powerful enough and could run much more taxing games perfectly fine but I never did get this game work. I never even made it past the intro video. And the sound was all weird as well. I didn't care enough to spend any more time on it. I did actually buy it from fry's though. I assume I didn't miss much


----------



## Lord Xeb

Fear 3
Red Faction: Armageddon
Black Ops


----------



## joe50000

pretty much every single Final Fantasy game since IX. They've all been horrible game experiences for me. I even gritted my teeth and played through them entirely to see if they got better, but I never got any enjoyment out of them.


----------



## 222Panther222

Left 4 dead 2


----------



## microman

crysis 2.. i think i may be the only one who actually likes black ops.


----------



## mscall92

Probably brink, since i preordered it and didn't like it at all -.-


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *222Panther222*


Left 4 dead 2


I love L4D2 and can't believe some people dislike it so much. I never play online games except for this one, I like it so much.


----------



## NKrader

world of warcraft.

prob spent around 1000$ on it.


----------



## Nemesis158

Medal Of Honor.

I might go back and look at it again, but it seemed kinda lame really.......
Only real reason i bought was for BF3 Beta......


----------



## LeBurger

Orange Box (but more specifically Team Fortress 2). Thankfully not that expensive ($30AUD).

Bought it about 3 days before TF2 became free to play...oh well, at least I get that fancy hat


----------



## [\/]Paris

Cities XL Preorder. X_X


----------



## yancyv8

Brink......fun at first then got really bad.


----------



## beldecca

Shadowrun. Terrible game. Waste of the world and what it could have been.


----------



## HesterDW

All Points Bulletin. Got to play for a month then EA/Realtime shut it down. What a waste of time and money that was.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


I love L4D2 and can't believe some people dislike it so much. I never play online games except for this one, I like it so much.


I didn't like the feeling of the game, i found it light and not immersing at all even after playing 2-3 hours, plus i was playing tf2 a lot and less l4d2 until i did not play it at all for months and i finally removed it.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *222Panther222*


I didn't like the feeling of the game, i found it light and not immersing at all even after playing 2-3 hours, plus i was playing tf2 a lot and less l4d2 until i did not play it at all for months and i finally removed it.


My situation is exactly the opposite. Haven't touched TF2 in ages.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Probably Crysis Maximum Edition for $40.
I really enjoyed the first 2 hours of game play. Everything else was pretty boring and I just stopped playing it altogether.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HesterDW*


All Points Bulletin. Got to play for a month then EA/Realtime shut it down. What a waste of time and money that was.


you do know that another company bought and resurrected it don't you?
Its called "APB: Reloaded" now......


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


you do know that another company bought and resurrected it don't you?
Its called "APB: Reloaded" now......


Yes, its now free to play. My regret is that I had to be one of the people that paid for it.


----------



## Zakka

Madballs babo invasion and Black Ops


----------



## Ducky

My $20 copy of Oblivion for PC a few years back.
Bought it, installed it, installed a texture pack, played half an hour of it.. sold it the next day for $10 on OCN. Couldn't stand the generic graphics.
And what kills me is that I still have it in the add/remove list because I can't finish the uninstallation without a CD.


----------



## adridu59

Fable III


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


My $20 copy of Oblivion for PC a few years back.
Bought it, installed it, installed a texture pack, played half an hour of it.. sold it the next day for $10 on OCN. Couldn't stand the generic graphics.
*And what kills me is that I still have it in the add/remove list because I can't finish the uninstallation without a CD*.


A little bit of regedit magic could help that


----------



## Nioxic

duke nukem forever

or motorstorm for my ps3


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HesterDW*


Yes, its now free to play. My regret is that I had to be one of the people that paid for it.


You can restore your character


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared*


For me.. Probably Brink, I kind of fell for the hype and what the whole concept, IMO for the content that i got, it wasn't worth $50.


Yeah I was pretty excited about Brink, but lucky for me I got it free from Bethesda.


----------



## OEM

I bought homefront because I wanted that free "OnLive Microconsole" and still felt cheated.


----------



## Chewy

Iron man 2

What a crock of S***!!!


----------



## subassy

You had high expectations of a game-from-movie shovelware? Really?

I managed to resist the urge to pre-purchase DNF on steam. Good thing I guess. Maybe in 18 months when it's $2 on steam I'll get it to "see how bad it could be".


----------



## AMW1011

Dragon Age 2. I relearned my lesson about buying on release day.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ducky;14043623*
> My $20 copy of Oblivion for PC a few years back.
> Bought it, installed it, installed a texture pack, played half an hour of it.. sold it the next day for $10 on OCN. Couldn't stand the generic graphics.
> And what kills me is that I still have it in the add/remove list because I can't finish the uninstallation without a CD.


That is a shame, there is a lot of game there. The graphics are great too considering the game came out in 2006.


----------



## Evermind

Guild Wars @ $50 and Sacred 2 @ $50

I have high hopes for Guild Wars 2 though, will probably buy that on release still. Even though the first one wasn't really my kind of game, GW2 looks a lot better.


----------



## jacobrjett

i bought naughty bear on xbox 360. i had never returned a game to a store and asked for my money back before this game...

i told them its the most boring game ive ever played and that its not even worth the shelf space it occupied.

the guy was understanding, i swapped it for a copy of red dead redemption for xbox so i guess i dont regret it too much that i still got something out of my money.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Honestly? I cant think of anything... LOL... Whenever I buy a game, I seriously watch the game like a BAWS for DAYS, and WEEKS... - then I fork 20-60$ on the game and LOVE IT.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subassy*


I managed to resist the urge to pre-purchase DNF on steam. Good thing I guess. Maybe in 18 months when it's $2 on steam I'll get it to "see how bad it could be".


I preordered from Gamespot for an in-store pickup. They don't charge you until you pick it up, but they will charge you $5 if you don't get it (for shipping and what not). I never picked it up, so basicly I paid them $5 so I could not buy it







. Best $5 I ever spent.


----------



## ItsBobtista

Two Worlds for the 360.

I just saw a shiny case and decided to get it -___- dumb game..


----------



## jay826

Brink for sure. Damn game crashed every 10 minutes for the first month or so. I gave up hope after that and now that I play it, it really sucks..


----------



## Coldnapalm

black ops


----------



## Paradox me

I just bought Civilization V and I know it'll be one of 'em. Buyer's remorse set in the minute I was charged. I haven't played it yet, but my track record with strategy games is atrocious. They always look so good in trailers though.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Fallout new vegas grrr


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject;14096181*
> Fallout new vegas grrr


Man I loved that game! 60 or so hours at least. Then I was done


----------



## caraboose

Gran Turismo 5


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject;14096181*
> Fallout new vegas grrr


I got near the end but between glitches and general balance issues I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Dragon Age 2

Do I really need to say more?


----------



## Boyboyd

Stalker.

I did buy them in the steam sale. But they weren't worth £5. Played them for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Analog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222;14041857*
> Left 4 dead 2


Are you kidding me??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;14099959*
> Stalker.
> 
> I did buy them in the steam sale. But they weren't worth £5. Played them for about 20 minutes.


Same, I bought them in the xmas sales and I can't say I enjoyed them.


----------



## Olepolecat

Having just bought it during the Steam sell, Test Drive Unlimited 2. I was enjoying it, but all these license tests ruined the game. Now I know why all these guys are about to get fired by Atari.

Edit: And the POS won't launch unless i'm connected to the internet.


----------



## InvalidUserID

Wall-E.

Bought it really for my GF to play (she was a big fan of the movie) but damn that game was HORRIBLE.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have a few game purchase regrets:

- One month of WoW probably tops my list. It is simply just not a game I enjoyed.
- Far Cry 2 - Just a horrible game IMHO
- Fallout 3 - Still cannot run it for more than a few minutes without CTD's
- Crysis - This was not IMHO a game, but a fancy benchmark that apparently many gamers like to swear by as the epitome of PC gaming
- Sims 3 - It was basically Sims 2
- Bioshock 2 - Not necessarily a bad game per se, just very disappointed in it coming off the heels of Bioshock


----------



## JJHCRazor

The Last Remnant on X360....so much fail


----------



## CDMAN

Far Cry 2 on PC


----------



## Karasu

The Last Remnant for my 360. I gave it a chance despite the terrible reviews and whatnot.
Caused my 360 to start to chug, and then RRoD lol. Never put it in my 360 again. But as a plus, microsoft fixed my 360 for free even though it was out of warranty







so no complaints


----------



## sbeast

from dusk till dawn. that game crashed more than a late-90's ford explorer


----------



## karnak

Frontline: Fuel of War. Got it on a Steam sale for like $5 but I don't think it is worth even that.


----------



## Mako0312

Far Cry 2... Just wasn't for me.

Did get it for $10 on the 360 so I didn;t pay full price.


----------



## xJavontax

The Godfather 2 for Xbox 360.

Worst $65 ever spent, and to make things worse, I saw it at Wal-Mart for $30 the next day...


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[\/]Paris;14041973*
> Cities XL Preorder. X_X


I gotta agree with this, that was a bad game. I'd also include Simcity 4 which I thought was a big letdown from SC2K, and SC3K.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daegameth;13769390*
> Far Cry 2.
> 
> Still have nightmares.


This.
I cant think of a more wasteful use of $20.


----------



## Shodhanth

Dungeon Siege 3.
Stopped playing after about 15 mins of playing.
Oh, the horror.


----------



## csisfun

Test Drive Unlimited 2 - a case of true ***.

Who'd think that they could screw up a game so badly when the first was so good? And then I paid the full $50 price because I bought it when it came out. Now it's worth $9-$19 only.


----------



## greenhold

Black Ops on Xbox 360. Please can I get a refund?


----------



## Buska103

MW2 and Spore.


----------



## foxhaze

Agreed on Far Cry 2. The game has almost no redeeming qualities. Enemies you can't see are shooting at you from two miles away while you're supposedly hiding in the bushes, and this just goes on repeat the entire game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Bf 2142 -$30.


----------



## Frontsidebus

Alone in the dark on the PC. What a **** game...


----------



## Awaz

dragon age origins for Xbox 360. Asked wife to pick up PC version and she picked up that. I decided to go ahead and play it. HORRID ! I SAY HORRID ! A week later, I just ordered PC version from newegg. The Xbox 360 version is still laying around - not sure why - maybe I want to make a monument off of it.
Myriads other games, but they were el cheapo. That is the only one I tanked $60 uselessly.


----------



## Nytehawk

Starcraft 2

MW2

BF 2142 (great concept, but poor feel and I never play it)

Burnout Paradise

FlatOut

DogFighter (I used to love early period fighter games)

Audiosurf (Maybe bc I have no idea what I'm doing)

Resident Evil 5 & Devil May Cry 4 (What was I thinking, I don't own a PS3)

I only regret Mount&Blade Warband because I can waste an entire day and get nothing done IRL *OR* in the game!

ARMA II (idk what is going on, but I'd love to find out!)


----------



## Hysteria~

Sins of a Solar Empire. Great game, but it's just so complex. I just didn't have the time to learn the mechanics and play long enough to accomplish anything.


----------



## Acepants

Command and Conquer 4


----------



## xTweetyBird

Black Ops.

When I still had my xbox.


----------



## 148234

command and conquer 4 all call of duty games and my wii plus all games before i sold it


----------



## LuminatX

I haven't personally bought a game in a long time, its weird, I've either won it somehow, or received it as a gift.

But hypothetically if I bought them all..

Black Ops - just super disappointed in this game, and usually i'll hate a game, but it will grow on me, or I can adapt, but no, this is just horrible.

Brink - This had such a great concept, but poorly executed. I find I'm always playing against AI even when I'm playing online.

IL-2:Cliffs of Dover - This game has made me so mad, Its release was pushed back months and months to fix performance issues etc, but they still exist.
I know its a flight sim, but god damn, you practically need a pilots license to even play this game.


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdesewell*


command and conquer 4 *all call of duty games and my wii plus all games before i sold it*


----------



## Jras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Stalker.

I did buy them in the steam sale. But they weren't worth Â£5. Played them for about 20 minutes.


Same for me......and Killing Floor.


----------



## E_man

Home Front. So much potential, so little follow through.


----------



## Wulfgar

Starcraft 2...most dissapointing sequel I ever played.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wulfgar*


Starcraft 2...most dissapointing sequel I ever played.


troll


----------



## KraziKarl

fury.................................it was free 4 weeks after I bought it


----------



## Iching

Bad Company 2


----------



## pale_neon

WoW (didn't even last a week before i was bored out of my mind)
Gran Turismo 5 (waited forever and the physics & damage suck, plus the graphics are only decent in replay)


----------



## doomlord52

Far Cry 2, Kotor 2, and Rise of Legends.

At the time I was hyped for them, but after a while (a few hours in Far Cry 2 + Kotor 2, a month for RoL) I realized that they were complete crap. Far Cry 2 is 90% driving in an FPS, Kotor 2 is just a buggy incoherent mess and Rise of Legends just sucks.

Oh, and if anyone wants to know the REAL definition of burning pain, its when you know that I bought all these games on RELEASE for $49.99 each (+shipping for Kotor 2).


----------



## thenameisrohan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chasefrench;13769463*
> king kong, knew it was bad only did it for the points, still want those hours of my life back


I only hired it for the points, but the last level where you climb up the tower it froze, and autosaving was off by default, had to play through the entire game again :/

Anyway mine was Gears of War (PC), because my current rig can't run it above 10FPS, haha.


----------



## JoeyTB

Fallout New Vegas... Purchased it full price but imo F3 was much better.


----------



## Rookie1337

Gears of War (PC) thank god Best Buy let me get a refund because that game never worked even with all the patches.

Right now I'm regretting Mass Effect mostly because I don't have the time to spend on it without playing the entire thing on "casual".

Along with that there is Assassin's Creed which I have to restart because the save file got deleted with all my progress.

And finally, Dead Space started just getting ridiculously tedious halfway through the game.

But Gears of War was probably the winner for the regret. Thankfully I traded it in for Crysis.


----------



## Wulfgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14385113*
> troll










Why would I be trolling ?

Check the negative reviews on metacritic, plenty of people felt like they were being cheated. Worst thing about it is you can't even sell it unless you give up your account.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14386639*
> Fallout New Vegas... Purchased it full price but imo F3 was much better.


I agree that Fallout 3 had more charm but New Vegas was still a great game and worth the full retail, in my opinion.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Guitar Hero 2 for PS2, it was fun but after finishing it it got boring..worst $80 spent.

As for more recent games. Deadspace 2, had a Walmart gift card and bought it because I read many good things about it. Have yet to get even 1/4 way done because it freaks me out too much. lol someday will finish it


----------



## xartion

Brink and Medal of Honor (2010)


----------



## Skoobs

honestly, most of my steal library. i guess im just really picky about my games, but most games out there are just plain crap.

AaAaAA!!! - A Reckless Disregard for Gravity is a TERRRRRIBLE game.

audiosurf, counter strike, dead rising 2, half-life, the settlers, team fortress, and the rest of the junk indie games that steam had on sale and i picked up cuz they looked interesting.


----------



## pewter77

Dragon Age II, the game play was destroyed, the dialog was dumbed down, i kept playing because a friend said it got good in act 2/3, it didn't. It didn't get any good until the last 30 min of a 30 hour playthrough. The story was only ever good when it had any relations to original story with Alistair or the hero of Ferelden. Definitely worst purchase ever.

I can't believe someone cited portal as a bad game because it was 5 Euro per hour of gameplay... thats just an injustice. Never should a game be judged on its price unless you have seriously evaluated how much fun or the quality of such game first.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;14386749*
> honestly, most of my steal library. i guess im just really picky about my games, but most games out there are just plain crap.
> 
> AaAaAA!!! - A Reckless Disregard for Gravity is a TERRRRRIBLE game.
> 
> *audiosurf*, counter strike, dead rising 2, half-life, the settlers, team fortress, and the rest of the junk indie games that steam had on sale and i picked up cuz they looked interesting.


srsly? i thought that was the best $1.49 i've ever spent.


----------



## canoners

Mass Effect
Mount & Blade: Warband


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


*Mass Effect*
Mount & Blade: Warband










What is this i don't even.............


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


honestly, most of my steal library. i guess im just really picky about my games, but most games out there are just plain crap.

AaAaAA!!! - A Reckless Disregard for Gravity is a TERRRRRIBLE game.

*audiosurf*, *counter strike*, dead rising 2, *half-life*, the settlers, *team fortress*, and the rest of the *junk* indie games that steam had on sale and i picked up cuz they looked interesting.


I think your issue is not with being picky or that those are bad games... It's that you have no taste.

I can't play Audiosurf very well due to my colorblindness, but I still find it a very enjoyable title to entertainingly relax to.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


honestly, most of my steal library. i guess im just really picky about my games, but most games out there are just plain crap.

AaAaAA!!! - A Reckless Disregard for Gravity is a TERRRRRIBLE game.

audiosurf, counter strike, dead rising 2, half-life, the settlers, team fortress, and the rest of the junk indie games that steam had on sale and i picked up cuz they looked interesting.


lol counter strike is still one of the greatest games.

put some headphones on, turn off the music, listen to those footsteps and turn down your sensitivity.


----------



## JedixJarf

Gears of war and KoTOR 2, why couldn't bioware get the rights to that one









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Monocog007

The whole guitar hero series. what a total waste of money it was to buy the guitars and such just to beat it in a few days.


----------



## clark_b

Guild Wars....
I want my $10 back


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Hmm most regretted game purchase would have to be Warband...
Too much fking fun =[ it's not safe.


----------



## cechk01

Metro 2033


----------



## kidshenlong

Haze. Was so excited. Such a ******* let down.


----------



## Baking Soda

Black Ops. I fell for it. Never again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My regrettable game purchases list has expanded recently:

- Far Cry 2
- Final Fantasy XIII
- HoN (it became F2P like a week later)
- Fable 3


----------



## unfbilly11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidshenlong*


Haze. Was so excited. Such a ******* let down.


I was really excited for Haze too. Big letdown.

But mine is without a doubt Black Ops. That's the game that made me start researching every aspect before a game releases. I'll never buy a COD day 1 again.


----------



## Saiyansnake

MWF 2 for PC.


----------



## e92

MX vs ATV Alive.
Worst game ive ever bought and big minus in the books for THQ. Hope the developers get fired for their rubbishness. I mean, how can you make a game worse when you have the recipe?? duh....


----------



## coachmark2

Definitely COD Modern Warfare 2....Ugh. To all you commando lightweight marathon tac-knifers.... I will shred your souls someday. But the plot was stale and online devolved into spray-n-pray or OMG 11 kills. They have an AC-130.

PC? Have to go with Faces of War. Supposed to be a tactics based small squad strategy game (kind of like dawn of war II). Turned into an exercise in stupidity as your four man squad was expected to stop three dozen tanks in one mission.... Not even fair or worth it at all.


----------



## riflepwnage

crysis 2


----------



## Billy_5110

Call of dirty black cox. Can't beleive i brought that... I think i did arround 30 horus playing ( 10 spent on lobby? )

I always liked modern warfare serie but i won't get another non-MW call of duty for ever...


----------



## mcrbradbury

urgh.
-Dragon age 2 (just sucked)
-Crysis 2 (it was okay, but it wasn't worth it, buggy, poor support also)
-Rift (what a waste of potential)

theres my list! i hope it doesn't expand anymore this year.


----------



## tedman

I think I can add GTA 4 to this list as well.

Technically great, but so boring compared to the GTA 3 series!


----------



## broke

Homefront for me, i was really looking forward to the game and bought it on release day. still havent finished it. it didnt grab me at any point.


----------



## furmark

rift for me pre order was expensive


----------



## Hueristic

Homm4, Moo3 come to mind.


----------



## EternalRest

The last two CODs. Waste of money.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

BF:BC2.

Worst Â£30 I ever spent. Even though 97% of OCN will disagree, just my


----------



## slinkski

FFXIV. Played XI for years thought it would just be a better upgraded version. Nope not the case.


----------



## slinkski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desidero*


This one is easy. Age Of Conan: Hyborian Adventures

Everyone hyped that game like crazy, so of course I bought it when it came out. I played for 2 days and quit. On the plus side, that game taught me to never buy an MMO when it comes out unless I played the beta and liked it. After 2-3 months, the hype dies down and you can find real reviews.

The worst game that I considered buying was FFXIV. Luckily I tried the beta first - I uninstalled it after about 10 minutes of gameplay it was so bad. I don't understand how it made it to beta/release in that state.


AOC was ******* horrible too. It really was hyped up.


----------



## luanswan2002

Bioshock. Incredible graphics and art style but the gameplay didn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Metaldude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slinkski*


FFXIV. Played XI for years thought it would just be a better upgraded version. Nope not the case.


This is definitely near the top of my list. I even splurged on the collectors edition


----------



## HeadHunter59

RIFT
Home Front
Aion
Black ops


----------



## Special_K

Prototype


----------



## BillOhio

Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Twist86

Most recent is Deus Ex - Human Revolution, I loved the Splinter Cell style combat choices but the game lacked in every other department.


----------



## famous1994

Test Drive Unlimted 2, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, and Metal Gear AC!D.


----------



## olliiee

Should make a spread sheet, I'd be interested to see the results.

BlackOps

I loved MW2 for some fun, BlackOps is THE worst game, I have ever played. I hate it, so much


----------



## arioscrimson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metaldude*


This is definitely near the top of my list. I even splurged on the collectors edition










Same here with the collectors edition, I regret buying it now. It's definitely the top one on my list. Least I made $20 from the friend key though.


----------



## DireLeon2010

spore


----------



## Badness

It was metro 2033, because it is soooo boring. But then I learned there is a built in benchmark which is cool for testing my GPU(s).

Now I'd say Portal 2. Games just are not worth what they cost. The only game I can think of that is worth even $20 is TF2, because its content is ever expanding.


----------



## marduke83

NFS shift 2 unleashed..
Black Ops even though I do enjoy the MP, well when theres no connection issues... It should be alot cheaper than it is.
Dead Space (on PC) loved it on ps3 so thought I'd get it for PC... hated it.. poor controls, cannot rebind keys etc...

Now for a game that I 'SHOULD' have paid for then it would be TF2, downloaded it last night on steam free to play, and WOW so so good!


----------



## AngeloG.

I always buy games when they are less than 20$ on sale, so I've never regretted a purchase.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness;14813820*
> It was metro 2033, because it is soooo boring. But then I learned there is a built in benchmark which is cool for testing my GPU(s).
> 
> Now I'd say Portal 2. Games just are not worth what they cost. The only game I can think of that is worth even $20 is TF2, because its content is ever expanding.


It is never a question about whether a game is worth $60. Strictly speaking, very few modern games are worth even $40 these days. The question and the topic is which game you regret buying the most so I find Portal 2 fairly surprising. What about the game made it your most regretted purchase? I could easily think of so many games from past, present, and future that is virtually internationally agreed as piss poor games. Not saying your opinion is wrong or bad, just surprising. Some insight into it won't hurt a bit.


----------



## kgury

Brink...


----------



## dannyyboii

Bioshock. Bought it when it was $50.


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter;13769497*
> I can't really pick one game that covers all genres, but if I had to pick one from a single genre... it would RPGs.
> 
> Oddly, the game I probably most regret buying isn't a "bad" game... it's just that a) I've played it so many times, and each time finish it with a "Why isn't there *moooore*?" and b) I compare everything else to it, and 99% of things fall short.
> 
> That game is Final Fantasy VI.
> 
> Yes, the last of the 2D Final Fantasy games.
> 
> ...
> 
> PC exclusive would have to be Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun. Couldn't stand that game.


wat

How could anyone possibly regret buying Tiberian Sun? That game was killer.


----------



## phillipg10

Warhammer Online & Aion


----------



## G woodlogger

Sims 3 + expansion pack. My sister talk about how her daughter tried to convince her little sister to buy it with here, as she didn't have the money for it. So she got it.
They had started to play it in her school.


----------



## Bacheezi

dead island... ugh...


----------

